# Sticky  How can I become a Christian?



## Mrs Backlasher

The miracle of Christ's atonement for our sins when he died on the cross was accompanied by other miracles that validated his credentials.

The curtain of the temple was torn in two from top to bottom.

This was the very thick curtain that covered the entrance to the "holy of holies," the place where only the high priest of Israel could enter, and only on one day each year. On that day, the priest would first make a sacrifice for his own sins, then enter the holy of holies with the blood from a perfect lamb to make a sacrifice for the sins of all Israel. He would poor the blood of the lamb over the top of the ark of the covenent.

As the high priest was performing this duty, he would jiggle his robe which had bells sewn into the hem. He made this noise to let people know that he was still alive, for if God had not accepted the sacrifice for his personal sins, he would be struck dead when he entered the holy of holies.

This very thick, very large curtain was supernaturally torn from the top to the bottom as an indication that it was torn by God and not man. Because the ultimate price for our sin had been paid by the perfect Lamb of God, entrance to the holy of holies (the presence of God) is now open to all. The only requirement is that we accept the blood of Jesus as payment for our sin.

Ask Jesus to forgive your sin and come into your life today. If you want to do that, you can pray this simple prayer:

*Jesus, I know that I'm a sinner and need your forgiveness. I believe that you are the Son of God and that you died to pay the penalty for my sin, then rose again. Please forgive me. I give my life to you and ask you to come into my heart and show me how to live in a way that pleases you. Thank you for saving me. Amen.*

If you sincerely reached out to Jesus and prayed that prayer from your heart, Jesus has washed your sins away by the power of his blood, and you now possess eternal life. You have the righteousness of Christ, and you've been adopted into God's family and he is your Heavenly Father. To find out all the many blessings and promises that God has for you as his child, read the New Testament portion of the Bible, and thank God for his mercies!

The devil will tell you that none of this is true, but he was a liar from the beginning and is the "accuser of the brethren." Submit yourself to God, resist the devil and he will flee from you. Greater is he that is in you (Jesus) than he that is in the world (devil). You have the victory if you will take it. Read the Bible to gain spiritual strength.


----------



## CougarFisher'08

amen sister story of the tabernacle grew up with thay one. tied ropes to the oreist just in case


----------



## harvey/mary

Right on.....God teaches us this...."And everyone who calls on the Name of the Lord WILL be saved..." Acts 2:21 Also...."That if we confess with our mouth, Jesus is Lord, and believe in our hearts that God raised him(Jesus) from the dead, we will be saved. For it is with your heart that you believe and are justified and it is with your mouth you confess and are saved." Romans 10:9-10
What is so great about God...it isn't nessesarily the words we speak that save us...it is what is in our hearts God looks at. One of the theifs on his cross on one side of Jesus said these words to Jesus...."Lord, remember me........" Jesus told him, "From this moment on, you WILL be with Me in Paraidse." Awesome !!!
God is SO good and loving and SO full of Grace !!! Give our Great God and Savior, Jesus Christ, ALL the praise and glory and honor !!! Amen !!!


----------



## luv2fish

I Praise God for ALL things.AMEN


----------



## Bay Gal

Back to the top!


----------



## luv2fish

Ttt


----------



## Seahuntress

*A christian*

My own suffering in life has made me a christian...it will drawl you to him...that's why he lets it happen...


----------



## 9-Lives

Yep....the bad things in a non christian's life God desires that it draws them to Him....the sufferings in a christinas life God desires it brings us closer to Him...and to develope actions of Christ. I don't think our sufferings in life make us a Christian....only trusting in and recieving Jesus(John 1:12)...and confessing Jesus is Lord is what makes us Christians...His children. The sufferings in our Christian lives is what will make us better Christians......don't you all think?


----------



## WeldCraft

I don't think our sufferings in life make us Christians, but I am sure that sufferings in some lives will surely draw us to God through Christ.


----------



## ComeFrom?

Betty;

I don't know how to describe what I have to say here, but like always, bear with me. Do you realize how important this post is? Ending that last sentence with a preposition doesn't matter.

When the disciples asked the Lord when these things (His return) will happen He responded in His usual manner in drawing the picture of signs when the seasons change when trees bloom, when the weather shows evidence of rain and, to me, everyday that passes is a day closer to the day when he does return.

Being drawn to Christ happens to a person as (and when) Christ is invited into a person's life. To me, Christ works through each one of us in a thousand ways. Through other people, through incidents in our lives, through dreams, through growing older, through loss of loved ones, through finally awakening to the fact that this earth and everything living on it *DID NOT* and *COULD NOT* have happened by accident or by some Big Bang theory. Finally, after long waiting God sees in each one of us the slow "coming around" realizing that it's time to do some real searching.

Thanks to the help of others including my great friend Dr. Davis, writings by authors far more knowledgable, trained and educated on the subject of Christianity (not to mention the most important - the bible) AND the always important source of encouragement by people like Mr. and Mrs. Backlasher (and many others) and by going to church and bible study did it cross my mind to consider Christianity has that one little weird twist in it that makes it all too real....consistency and all the many people who documented their statements that what they saw actually happened...whether it was one of the million miracles Jesus did or the most important one....His resurrection.

This is a very important post. High five Mrs. B!! CF?


----------



## trout250

*He loved us before we loved him*

Good post ms B. i think that the hrdest part to becoming a christian, is realizing the fact that I was a sinner,and needed to accept CHRIST as my personnel savior, once you make this decision John 3:16 pretty much says it all.

For God so loved the world that he gave his only begotten son that whosever believeth in Him should not perish but have everlasting life.

Jim


----------



## biki1121

AMEN! Whether you get dunked, drizzled, slain in the spirit, or whatever..... the point is still confess with your mouth, acknowledge your sin, accept the gift of his blood, and then follow his word. I think at times too many of us get caught up in "denominational" issues and forget that my Bible tells the same truth other Bibles. The word of our Lord and his purpose remains the same.

Lord, I pray that each one that reads this message continues to grow in your loving spirit. Allow us the strength and courage to witness to others in your name. I pray that we reach the lost and help lead them to your matchless love. May we fill our churches with with new believers standing beside people that have known you for years. Let us not turn away from our witness to them because of their personal past, their addictions, or their race or nationality. We know you love every soul and cherish it greatly. Forgive us of our sins and shortcomings. In your great name we pray, Amen.


----------



## Sockohlay

I beleive more important than knowing how to become a Christian is knowing what to do to make heaven your home. John 3:3 Jesus answered and said unto him, Verily, verily, I say unto thee, Except a man be born again, he cannot see the kingdom of God.
That is the ticket, being born again.


----------



## trout250

one thing for sure is that we make it a lot harder than it is. GOD came to earth in the form of man in Jesus Christ, suffered like no one could ever believe, died , was buried and arose the 3rd day. Then after a while went and sat on on the right hand of GOD there to make intercession for us. All we have to do is realize that we are all sinners, open our heart up an let CHRIST come in an accept him as our own personal savior.


it is a pleasure to be able to talk to fellow christians, that do appreciate what we have. not only did GOD supply us with a savior, he gave us the best form of recreation that a person could desire-FISHIN an a wondeful place to do it .


----------



## FishingFrank

I've read this before and it always seems refreshing, 

Thank you Mrs. B.


----------



## fishinatitsfinest

Hey sock, you hit the nail on the head. Quite a few people do not know that you can be saved and be spiritually asleep. Let those who have eyes to see, see and those who have ears to hear. Life is a journey we walk out in faith, we are all works in progress. Christ's strength is made perfect in our weaknesses. If we were sinless, the He would have died in vein. I am not ashamed...and it is good to see that all of you love Him just as much as I do. You are right. You must be baptized by water, and then He will baptize you with the Holy Ghost, which is the point where the phrase"born again" comes in. God Bless and Fish on Fish lovers!


----------



## galbayfisher

*On the question of suffering..*

We don't have to look for it, it will eventually come to all of us. It's how we use it and approach it. Food for thought from the letters of St Paul...

Romans 8

16 The Spirit itself bears witness with our spirit that we are children of God,
17 and if children, then heirs, heirs of God and joint heirs with Christ, *if only we suffer with him* so that we may also be glorified with him. 
18 I consider that *the sufferings of this present time* are as nothing compared with the glory to be revealed for us.

Along with....

Colossians 1

24 Now I rejoice in *my sufferings for your sake*, and in my flesh I am filling up *what is lacking in the afflictions of Christ* on behalf of his body, which is the church,

These passages in Holy Scripture are reconcilable.

God Bless.


----------



## fisherman's son

I was baptized. That is how I became a christian. I let god into my heart and asked him for forgiveness and got baptized. It wsa a magical experience.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher

fisherman's son said:


> I was baptized. That is how I became a christian. I let god into my heart and asked him for forgiveness and got baptized. It wsa a magical experience.


Just to clarify for some who may not fully understand - being baptized does not make a person a Christian. A person becomes a Christian, then is baptized to identify with Jesus in his burial and resurrection. It is a testimony to all people who are present that this person is burying the old life and has risen from the water to walk a new kind of life, a life of faith in Jesus.

#1 "I let God into my heart [opened the door to Jesus, responded to the leading of the Spirit of God, basically saying "yes" to God]

#2 "and asked him for forgiveness [recognized that I'm a sinner in need of forgiveness and that only Jesus can give me the forgiveness I need]

#3 "and got baptized." This is the FIRST step of obedience to what God asks us to do as a Christian. It demonstrates the death of the old life and the beginning of a new life of faith.

God bless you, sir! Thank you for giving us your testimony. I hope you don't mind my elaborating on it. And some folks DO have a more spiritual experience during their baptism than in their repentance and confession of sin. That seems to be the case in your experience. - Mrs. B


----------



## David Ivanhoe

There is only one way to come into contact with Christ's Blood. thru' baptism. Acts 2:38. baptism for the forgiveness of sin. Romans chapter 6...baptism is like a death, burial and resurrection. We arise to walk in newness of life. Thru out Acts....each example shows how folks joined Christ's church thru baptism.

a great example is Phillip and the eunuch. After Phillip explained to the eunuch about Christ ..the Eunuch asked what to do..he was told by Phillip.
He said look here is water...they both went DOWN into the water. Phillip didn't say, "just let Jesus come into your heart and you're fine"....don't wait a second is what the eunuch got from the message. Phillip didn't say, "let me get a cup for some sprinklin' water".. They both went down into the water. 

Romans book rests on pillars of strength... Romans 1:5 and 16:26
obedient faith takes us thru this process of baptism. You must believe, have faith, repent....confess....but this obedient faith takes you straight to Baptism to remit your sins. then you're cleansed daily by this grace and blood. I John 1:7 (as long as we don't continue to willfully sin)
You must look at the whole picture. If the word, says believe....He's saying so in the mode of "synecti", part of a whole. you must believe which is a part of this whole process. 
Yes, God is love. But God hasn't changed from the old Testament. 
You believe there is a Heaven you must believe in Hell. And God is a just God.
The wrong fire in the OT brought a bad scene...so we must follow what he says in his love letter to us (the Bible)
And yes, we must strive daily not to fall away. Galatians 1: 6...actually Paul addresses this in the first 5 Chapters of Galatians.,,,
God bless those searching for the TRUTH. ACTS shows how you become a Christian...and Paul's letters show us how to stay there in the Light !!
Best Regards


----------



## Mrs Backlasher

Thank you for your comments, David.

Everyone who believes in Jesus also should be baptized. We should do it because Jesus commanded us to be baptized, and we want to obey him. People who do not believe in Jesus usually do not want to obey him. Jesus is able to lead his followers, and he knows those who belong to him.

I prefer not to debate these issues in the presence of unbelievers. I started this thread expressly for those who are unbelievers who are seeking information about coming to faith in Jesus. 

It is my hope that having believed in the free gift of salvation that Jesus offers, they will be drawn to gather with other believers who will help instruct them in the way of God and His Word.


----------



## Hogpaw

Hi Mrs. B.

It has been a long time. Hope all is well with you. I have been out of touch for nearly a year. 

I do have to agree with David on this issue. Neither of us could, with a clear conscience, not post what the Bible says on this matter. 

Mark 16:16 "He who believes and is baptized shall be saved, he who believes not shall be condemmed."

I do appreciate you desire not to argue this on a thread, but rather handle the discussion through PM as you and I have in the past.

We definitely have different views about the salvation of the soul, and remaining saved but I love you and think you type the most beautiful prayers on 2Cool. 

Hogpaw


----------



## BigBuck

*Baptism*

I have never posted here, but feel compelled to comment. Mrs. Backlasher, I have met you many times, (FTU TKF meetings) and know you are a sweet, wonderful, spiritual person. However, I have to disagree with you on baptism. Jesus told Nicedemus that "unless you are born again, you cannot enter the kingdom of heaven. Nicedumas responded "how can a man enter again into his mother's womb?" Jesus said "unless you are born of the spirit and of the water, you cannot enter." That does not make baptism sound like a "good idea", but a requirement. II Peter 3 also says, "in the same manner, baptism now saves us." RE: Acts 2:38. The other scriptures quoted are also correct. I do not mean to start an argument, and I have said all I have said without malice. I am a firm believer that we can only get to GOD by doing what HE says. No other way, than that contained in the Good Book. GOD Bless. 
I have seen many times the admonition to just "pray this prayer". I am sorry, but if there is no chapter or verse for it, it is just not scriptural.
BB


----------



## The Captain

John 3 :5
NO one can enter the Kingdom of God without being born again of WATER and of the HOLY SPIRIT.


----------



## mako17

The thief on the cross didn't get baptized.

But even if it isn't necessary, it is still a command and would seem to take a pretty extreme circumstance like that one to be something to be ignored.


----------



## BigBuck

*Thief on Cross*

The thief on the cross lived under a different dispensation. Christ had not died for the sins of the world yet. Jewish law still applied. The gates to the kingdom were opened on Pentecost (the beginning of the church), at the first gospel sermon, preached by Peter, to whom Jesus had given the "keys".

I did not mean to start a conteversy. I know there are all types of beliefs on here. But when I saw the title "How do I become a Christian" I had to speak. 
Sorry if I offended anyone. I do not, however retract anything I said.
God Bless
BB


----------



## The Captain

Never be sorry to stand up for the TRUTH.
We as Christians need to encourage each other and have the upmost respect for one another.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mako17

Christ died before the thief on the cross, as is made pretty clear in the text. Besides, everyone who is saved is saved through Christ, before or after he died. There is a covenant between God and the Jews that goes through a major change in Christ's death and resurrection because it allows gentiles to be adopted into the family of God, but the old sense of God's people doesn't go away and salvation isn't changed. 


It was always about faith in God and the promise that Christ took our condemnation for us on the cross. And all debates aside, that is what is promised to anyone reading this that doesn't know Christ; that if they trust in him he will save them through his death. And if they trust in him and become saved, then they ought to be baptized and join the church with other believers.


----------



## Troutslurp

The Captain said:


> John 3 :5
> NO one can enter the Kingdom of God without being born again of WATER and of the HOLY SPIRIT.[/QUOTE
> 
> Captain my John 3:5 Reads Jesus Answered, Verily Verily, I say unto thee, Except a man be born of water and of the Spirit, he cannot enter into the kingdom of God.
> 
> "Born of water" implies natural , Physical Birth. A Spiritual Awakening is a Supernatural Revelation that God Imposes on us when we are Ready to Recieve His Blessing.
> 
> Matthew 3 : 11 Another good source of study.
> 
> mjc


----------



## curtis provenzano

Mrs Backlasher, First Let Me Thank You For This Thred. I Went To Catholic Schools Moast Of My Life. What I Believe Is How Ever Many People Are On This Earth .that Is How Many Ways You Can Be Excepted By God.


----------



## rhmartin

Dear Mr. Provenzano, It is stated clearly that " Whoever believes and is baptized will be saved, but whoever does not believe will be condemned" RE: Mark 16:15-16. Please read the rest, which is Mark 16:17-18. Also in John 14:6. " I am the way and the truth and the life. No one comes to the Father except through me". Yes there are many beliefs among many people, but I still believe that there is ONLY one way. Through the Bible which is the INSPIRED, INERRANT,INFALLIBLE Word of God. God Bless, R H Martin


----------



## curtis provenzano

YES THERE ARE MANY BELIEFS. BUT DO NOT DISCOUNT THEM BECAUSE YOU THINK YOURS IS THE ONLY ONE TRUE BELIEF. I AM WHO AM IS IN THE BIBLE . WE CALL HIM " GOD ". HOW MANY OTHER NAMES FOR GOD ARE THERE . ALSO I DONT NEED TO READ THE BIBLE TO FIND GOD . HE IS ALREADY IN MY HEART. I HOPE YOU UNDERSTAND I DO NOT MEAN ANY OF THIS TO BE TAKEN RUDELY. AS I DID NOT YOURS. GOD BLESS.


rhmartin said:


> Dear Mr. Provenzano, It is stated clearly that " Whoever believes and is baptized will be saved, but whoever does not believe will be condemned" RE: Mark 16:15-16. Please read the rest, which is Mark 16:17-18. Also in John 14:6. " I am the way and the truth and the life. No one comes to the Father except through me". Yes there are many beliefs among many people, but I still believe that there is ONLY one way. Through the Bible which is the INSPIRED, INERRANT,INFALLIBLE Word of God. God Bless, R H Martin


----------



## galvetraz

My theory is never trust one source. Check out the Mayan Doomsday prophecy and tell me how your stomach feels.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher

Seemingly, "no good deed goes unpunished."

I just wanted to help out some folks who might be looking for God. If they seek him and find him, HE will be faithful to guide them into *all truth*.

Our "rules" only bring them bondage. The perfect law of liberty, through Jesus Christ, will set them free!


----------



## yaboy

Whoa! I am shocked this thread is in this group...shocked and pleasantly surprised! 

I would only like to add that I hope no one thinks that by the numerous people pointing out that the biblical text that they read is condemning them in any form or fashion for not going to salvation through Christ...it truly is not. As a Christian, you are responsible for letting people know that your text does describe the way of salvation (i.e. accepting Christ and your Lord and Savior) in one particular act...but you, as a Christian, are also held accountable for not passing judgement on a person. Only God and his appointess can and will judge in the final days. No person has the knowledge to know who will go to hell...they can only let you know that you are heading down a slippery slope that could possibly lead to hell.

Hopefully that explaination was not too lenghty and wordy?!?


----------



## jasonp

*Amen*

Amen Mrs. B.
I grew up with a Lutheran mom and a Church of Christ dad. Visits to the in-laws house (church of christ) with my very vocal mother were always interesting. Babtism at birth vs. Babtism as an adult, Musical Instruments in Church vs. No Musical Instruments, the list goes on...Now my wife is Catholic so I guess I'm all over the map. Disagreements are a common thing between the folks and the wife. I stay out of'em. I let folks believe what they want about the "lesser" issues in Christianity. I say lesser because the ONE IMPORTANT THING is that we all believe in Jesus Christ and that he died for us ALL. John 3:16 says it all for me. I don't think God is a lawyer as I saw no fine print in John 3:16. Could I be wrong? Sure I could. Could my dad? Yep, Could my mom? Yep, Could my wife? Not if I'm arguing with her  . 
Thats why they are all called beliefs because thats what we believe. If there weren't so many different interpretations of what is contained in the bible then there would be only one denomination. I'll go to any of the three churches that my family goes to because in the end, they're all "His House". I also believe that God must look down at us all sometimes and shake his head with all the "different relidions" bearing his name. I think he must have a pretty good sense of humor. As we've discussed before, he's an artist too. He provides me with LOTS of things to photo:









Gotta love him! I DO!
Jason


----------



## The Captain

Thanks Jason, and i respect ALL of you.


----------



## jrw

*The Rapture / I'm ready*

This is a good idea / we need to win many to Jesus, Our Lord and Savior.

There is no other life / with Love


----------



## bos

Thank you Mrs. B. for a very thought provoking post. I would like to also thank all for their contributions to the thread.

All arguments have much merit. All I can say is God lives in my heart. I try to do better each day and ask forgiveness for my failings for which I have many. I've been babitized twice, at age 8 and at 56. I don't know all the answers, I'm still learning. Each day brings the opportunity to learn more, and I'm ashamed that I waste time on trivial things instead of searching out His word more often.

All I can do is ask forgiveness, strive to do better, and honor His Glory the best I can. Jesus is my savior, I'm a sinner, and I humbily ask His forgiveness. I bow my head in reverence, thanking the Lord for all that I am, and all that I can be.

The path to Heaven is neither complex or simple. It is demanding of the heart and soul. I can only hope that I'm up to the task. We each fight our own battles to achieve the ridge.......


----------



## Texhad

"You ask me how I know He lives, He lives within my heart"

Romans: 6:10 For the death that He died, He died to sin once for all; but the life that He lives, He lives to God. 11Even so consider yourselves to be dead to sin, but alive to God in Christ Jesus. 12Therefore do not let sin reign in your mortal body so that you obey its lusts, 13and do not go on presenting the members of your body to sin as instruments of unrighteousness; but present yourselves to God as those alive from the dead, and your members as instruments of righteousness to God. 

Galations 2:20 "I have been crucified with Christ; and it is no longer I who live, but Christ lives in me; and the life which I now live in the flesh I live by faith in the Son of God, who gave Himself up for me.


----------



## Texas325

I live by Psalms 144 1-2, Blessed be the lord my strength who teacheth my hands to war and my fingers to fight. My goodness and my fortress, my high tower and my deliverer, my shield, and he in whome I trust. He gives us all we need, we just need to access it. Pray it when you are in trouble. It has never let me down.


----------



## fishinboone1

Romans 10: 9 For if you confess with your mouth that Jesus is Lord and believe in your heart that God raised him from the dead, you will be saved.

I believe baptism is important but does not necessarily mean you have to be dunked under water. It's a process and change on the inside. 

Jesus is awesome.


----------



## Bingo

There is one thing for certain, we'll all face death as sobering as this may sound. And when we stand before God, He'll ask us one important question; "What did you do with my Son?" What will be your response? What did you do with God's 'Gift' to man-kind?

_*Hebrews 10:27,28* "And as it is appointed unto men once to die, but after this the judgement: So Christ was once offered to bear the sins of many; and unto them that look for him shall he appear the second time without sin unto salvation."_

_*Romans 3:23* "For all have sinned, and come short of the glory of God."_

It doesn't end there....

_*Romans 6:23* "For the wages of sin is death; but the gift of God is eternal life through Jesus Christ our Lord."_

But keep reading...God gives us the answer!

_*Romans 10:13* "For whosoever shall call upon the name of the Lord shall be saved."_

My response to God's sobering question will be...I accepted the gift God gave to me so that I could excape the judgement for my sins. On a fishing trip back in October 1986! And I will humbly bow and say..."Thank-you Lord!
God Bless Mrs Backlasher and 'tight lines'!


----------



## spannymacker

I have been on 2cool now since January of this year and just noticed this thred today (to my surprise). I'm glad to see it though.

I am a Christian. I became a Christian by being taught what the Bible says about becoming a Christian. I am a strong believer in the WORD OF GOD, THE BIBLE, as being God's revelation to us. This discussion is a serious matter, as I see it, and I believe that God has given us specific instructions in HIS WORD (The BIBLE) concerning how to become a Christian and how we are to conduct ourselves in this life. God's Word is AUTHORITY!!! If we are not careful to study IT, we are destined to do and believe whatever we think is right. If we do what we think and believe what we think, we are *not* subjecting ourselves under God's Authority!!!!!! God is Love, yes, but He is also a God of wrath to those who are disobedient!! (just read Old Testament History in the Bible).

*I believe what John 3:16, Ephesians 1:7-8, Romans 10:17, Romans 1:16, Acts 2:38, Mark 16:16, Romans 10:8-10, Romans 6:4-11,** John 8:31-32 says concerning becoming and being a Christian.* Please Read these passages for yourself!!! These are just a few passages I've chosen. (I can post many more if needed or desired by any of you. )

All I'm saying is, we are all accountable to adhere to what God has instructed in His Word. God gave us the Bible...it's now our responsibility to study and obey his instructions for us.

Please know that I write this out of love as one who is striving to be a good and faithful servant of the Almighty God!


----------



## Guest

i believe this post needs to posted at least once a month.this maybe the only time the word of GOD can be introduced into someones life .GOD bless you Ms.B.


----------



## The Machine

He who wins souls is wise, don't remember from what scripture, probably proverbs


----------



## The Machine

I just clicked on this thread thinking food for the flesh, probably hungry, anyways this site keeps getting better and better all the time, we just have to take our time and search awesome, blessings too all


----------



## Mrs Backlasher

Don't be caught dead - without Jesus!

Some people depart this life with no warning (explosions, car wrecks, sudden stroke/heart attack, etc.). If you die without Jesus it will be eternally too late.

I'm not trying to scare anybody. Just want to encourage you to get to know Jesus now. He's good for LIFE as well as in death. I never knew anyone who gave their life to Jesus then said I wish I had waited. But I've known lots of folks who gave their life to Jesus and said WHY did I wait all those years?! I've wasted so much time without him.

When you place your life, soul, possessions, past and future in Jesus' hands you can experience - no guilt in life and no fear in death.

Turn around. He's closer than you think.


----------



## great white fisherman

For God so loved us that he gave his own son that who ever believes in him shall not parish but have life there after. According to the bible the only way to the great fishing grounds in the sky is to accept Jesus as your personal savior. Leading a good live, doing good deeds, being a great person, coaching little league, helping people, none of that is mentioned as ways to the happy fishing grounds. You must come to know Jesus and accept him and your name will be written down in glory. 

My prayer for you!

One day at a time sweet Jesus, thats all Im asking from you! Lead me each day and show me the way in all that I do.

Yesterday is gone sweet Jesus and tomorrow may never be mine, so lead me each day, show me the way, one day at a time! Amen


----------



## Fishman

John 14:6 There is only one way to the Father, through Jesus, the Son of God.

1 John 5:13 gives us the assurance of salvation..."that ye may know"...

1 John 5:10-15 gives us the supporting evedience.

Baptism is a command a born again believer should follow "after conversion" as an outward sign of our inner change. It has nothing to do with salvation. See John 14:6, John 3:16.


----------



## atcfisherman

I "played" church for a long time. Was brought up in church every Sunday mornings, Sunday nights, Wednesday nights, and every youth event. I walked the isle at age 12 and though I was a christian. However, it wasn't until I hit rock bottom in my mid 20s that I realized that I was about as much saved as a pile or rocks.

Once I realized that I needed a savior and the Holy Spirit was tugging on me, I said no more playing games. Matthew chapter 7 was an attention getter for me when I read that Christ said there will be many on that day whom I will not know because there was no truth to their relationship with Him.

With all that said, I just went to another uncles funeral and I wasn't sure he was saved. I know I have two other uncles and one aunt that have died and were not saved. To think where they are now is not an easy pill to swallow. I am thankful that my father (my hero) and my mother are both saved to the core. Also, my sister and brother are both saved as well and my wife whom is my best friend is saved too. All glory to Jesus for this. Just though I would share a little.


----------



## dirtbroker

His grace is sufficent, 
we were born into a world at war, and we will leave a world at war. I put on my armour and keep it on day and night, because only thru the blood shed by my Lord Jesus Christ, on the that ole rugged cross at Calvary am I saved, and thru his covering do I have the authority and power to stand firm against all demonic forces , spirits of the world that would separate me from the glory He would give me. My heart is good.
No good exists in me, that is in my sinfil nature, but because I am circunsized in my heart, I am saved thru the blood of my Lord Jesus Christ.
Know the Truth (That is the Word of God) and the truth will make you free, for Jesus Christ came that you might have life, and life to the full


----------



## CajunBob

Get on your knees and ask the the good lord to forgive you. you must feel it in your heart and be ready to do what he commands of you. My prayers are with you.


----------



## Loco Motion

Mrs Backlasher said:


> Just to clarify for some who may not fully understand - being baptized does not make a person a Christian. A person becomes a Christian, then is baptized to identify with Jesus in his burial and resurrection. It is a testimony to all people who are present that this person is burying the old life and has risen from the water to walk a new kind of life, a life of faith in Jesus.
> 
> #1 "I let God into my heart [opened the door to Jesus, responded to the leading of the Spirit of God, basically saying "yes" to God]
> 
> #2 "and asked him for forgiveness [recognized that I'm a sinner in need of forgiveness and that only Jesus can give me the forgiveness I need]
> 
> #3 "and got baptized." This is the FIRST step of obedience to what God asks us to do as a Christian. It demonstrates the death of the old life and the beginning of a new life of faith.
> 
> God bless you, sir! Thank you for giving us your testimony. I hope you don't mind my elaborating on it. And some folks DO have a more spiritual experience during their baptism than in their repentance and confession of sin. That seems to be the case in your experience. - Mrs. B


Not to single you or anyone else out Mrs. B, but just to claify. It never ceases to amaze me how those of us that profess to be Christians do not look at the whole council of God on a matter, yet form our beliefs. The whole council of God would be everything the bible teaches on the matter. Taking just a statement on a subject or leaving other scirptures out does not help us fully understand the requirements of God on how we are saved. I fail to see how salvation can be achieved without baptism. I fully comprehend man's view and denominational teachings on the matter, which fall short and allow for the any old way you want it doctrine. With that said, please read the following article. I don' personallly know this fella, but his article is in line with biblical teachings. Anything else falls short and will not stand on the day of judgement if we are to be judge by that which is written.

Is Baptism Necessary?

A TRACT BY
*AQUILA*

F. L. ROWE, PUBLISHER
CINCINNATI, OHIO
(Revised Edition.)
IS BAPTISM NECESSARY?
A LETTER ADDRESSED TO A PREACHER.​"And a certain Jew named Apollos, born at Alexandria, an eloquent man, and mighty in scriptures, came to Ephesus. This man was instructed in the way of the Lord; and being fervent in the spirit, he spake and taught dilligently the things of the Lord knowing only the baptism of John. And he began to speak boldly in the synagogue: whom when Aquilla and Priscilla had heard, they took unto them, and expounded unto him the way of God more perfectly." (Acts 18: 24-26. )
Dear Apollos: While you were in our city, preaching, we attended your meetings. Some of your preaching was excellent. It was eloquent and "mighty in the Scriptures." Indeed, you reminded us of the "mighty" Alexandrian, Apollos, spoken of in the above quotation.
But even this great man needed "Aquilla and Priscilla," and gladly accepted instruction from them. And when you held the Bible up above your head and said: "This is our doctrine. We just take this; nothing else," we thought you might be as ready to receive "the way of God more perfectly," as was the "eloquent" and "mighty" Alexandrian, Apollos. If so, we shall be pleased to be your "Aquilla and Priscilla." Therefore, "Come now, and let us reason together."
You say the sinner must be saved before he is ready for baptism. If that be true, why, then, did Ananias say to Saul, "Arise, and be baptized, and wash away thy sins" (Acts 22: 16)?
If God sends the Holy Spirit into the sinner's heart to cleanse it from sin, as you say, why did Paul say (Gal. 4: 6): "Because ye are sons God sent forth the Spirit of his Son into your hearts"? Why did he not say: "To make you sons God sent forth the Spirit of his Son into your hearts" ?
If the sinner only needs a baptism of the Holy Ghost, to save him, as you preach, why did not Jesus baptize Saul with the Holy Ghost when he met him on the way to Damascus (Acts 9.), instead of telling him to "go into the city, and it shall he told thee what thou must do"?
Did not Jesus send Ananias to Saul to tell him what he "must do"? (Acts 9: 15).
Did Ananias tell Saul to pray for a baptism of the Holy Ghost? No.
Did Ananias tell Saul to pray for pardon, or that he needed more faith? No.
Did Ananias pray God to send his spirit into Saul's heart to cleanse it from sin? No.
Did not Ananias tell Saul to "Arise, and be baptized, and wash away thy sins" (Acts 22: 16)? Yes.
Did Ananias preach the right doctrine about baptism and pardon?
(2)
Then, why do not you preach as Ananias did. Would not that be Bible doctrine?
If men must be pardoned before baptism, Ananias must have been very wrong in telling Saul to "Arise and be baptized and wash away thy sins."
Saul had believed; he had repented; he had prayed three days (Acts 9 : 9-11 ); yet Ananias said he "must do" one more thing-be baptized.
Would you say Ananias was mistaken ? Of course you would not
Then, dear Apollos, if you dare not say Ananias was wrong, does it not prove you are mistaken?
Yes; but we sincerely hope, dear Apollos, that you, like the great and mighty Alexandrian Apollos, will gladly accept the truth and go forth to walk and preach "the way of God more perfectly."
Paul said there is "one faith, not many faiths, as is taught nowadays. (Eph. 4: 5. )
He said: "I have kept the faith," not a faith. (II Tim. 4: 7.)
Jude said: "It was needful for me to write unto you, and exhort you that ye should earnestly contend for the faith (not a faith) which was once delivered unto the saints" (verse 3).
These scriptures, and others, teach us that there is only one doctrine or one faith to be believed and obeyed. This being true as it was necessary for Saul to add to his faith and repentance, baptism in order to be saved, all others must do likewise. For as there is only "one faith," all inspired teachers taught like Ananias and all alien sinners "must do" as Saul had to do.

PETER AGREES WITH ANANIAS.​On Pentecost, at Jerusalem (Acts 2: 38), the Jews asked the inspired apostles "What shall we do" (to be pardoned, or forgiven)? "Then Peter said unto them, Repent and be baptized, every one of you, in the name of Jesus Christ, for the remission of your sins and ye shall receive the gift of the Holy Ghost."
You can plainly see, dear Apollos, that Peter and Ananias taught inquiring sinners the same doctrine, or the "one faith."
Another thing we wish you would notice in this connection: "The gift of the Holy Ghost was not promised them until they had been baptized. And see how nicely this agrees with what Paul said: "Because ye are sons, God sent forth the spirit of his Son into your hearts." So your teaching, that God sends his Spirit into the sinner's heart before he is baptized, is directly contrary to the teaching of Peter and Paul. Therefore not Bible doctrine is it?
And did not Jesus himself say the world could not receive "the Comforter, which is the Holy Ghost"? Read John 14: 16, 17, 26, and learn the Comforter is for God's children only, and not for sinners.

BY AUTHORITY OF JESUS.​Only a few days before Peter told the Jews to "Repent and be baptized, . . . .for the remission of their sins," Jesus had told his apostles to "preach the (not a) gospel to every creature. He that believeth and is baptized shall be saved."
And when Jesus himself preached to Saul and Saul believed. him, he would not pardon him until Ananias came and baptized him,
(3)
thus proving conclusively, both by command and practice, that Jesus will not pardon until the penitent believer is baptized, does it not?
So we can plainly see that Ananias and Peter preached and practiced as Jesus commanded them and in Saul's case proved it was necessary.
Dear Apollos, do you think Jesus will be well pleased to have you change his teaching?
Do you not remember the case of Nadab and Abihu, whom God killed for making a very little change in his word? (See Leviticus 10; also, I Sam. 15.)
Paul says these things were written for our learning. Then should we not learn that we must not do or teach what is not commended?
If we are saved and in Christ, before we are baptized, how could Paul say, "For as many of you as have been baptized into Christ"?
To agree with your preaching he should have said, "For as many of you as had been saved and were in Christ were baptized."
If water baptism is not a saving ordinance, how could Peter say (I Peter 3: 20, 21): "Eight souls were saved by water, the like figure whereunto even baptism doth also now save us"? How could it be "the like figure" of water saving "eight souls," if water baptism has nothing to do in saving our souls?
We know "the blood of Jesus Christ his Son cleanses us from all sin" (I John 1: 7), and not the act of baptism But the blood is applied to our hearts on conditions. These conditions are Faith, Repentance and Baptism. And the reason we are said to be saved by baptism is, that Jesus has made it one of the conditions. When we comply with all his conditions, he saves us.
If he had said: "He that believeth and oileth his hair shall be saved," then baptism will not save us, but oiling the hair would save us. To be saved, it is necessary for us to comply with every condition Jesus has made. If we comply with part of the condition and not all, we are yet sinners: "For whosoever shall keep the whole law, and yet offend in one point, he is guilty of all" (see James 2 10, 11). Baptism, "for the remission of sins" is the "one point" in which you evidently offend.
Jesus had the right to make the conditions of pardon whatever he wished. But who has the right to change them?
Jesus said: "He that believeth and is baptized shall be saved' (Mark 16: 16). But who has the right to change it, and say. "He that believeth and prayeth shall be saved"? (See Rev 22 18, 19) And if Jesus pardons those who have faith, and who repent and pray, but who have not been baptized, why did he not pardon Saul without baptism?
Saul's case proves there is no pardon without baptism. And did not Jesus say: Except (then who can be saved without it?) a man be born of water (referring to baptism) and of Spirit he can not enter into the kingdom of God (or be saved).
Should not these words of the Master and Mark (16. 16,) together with his dealings with Saul, forever settle the question?
Dear Apollos, for you to continue to preach that a sinner is pardoned without baptism would only be another way of saying you know more than Jesus and his inspired teachers. But we can not think such a thought has entered your heart. Therefore, dear Apollos, we would kindly suggest that you remove your denominational spectacles from before your eyes, and then you will have no
(4)
trouble to see Jesus and his inspired teachers taught that baptism is absolutely necessary to obtain pardon.
Belief or faith in Christ changes our mind and affections, and purifies the heart
Repentance changes our life or actions.
Baptism, like the marriage ceremony changes our state of relations.
If this be not true, how could Paul say: "For as many of you as have been baptized into Christ"? See Rom. 6: 3; and also Gal. I . 27). This leaves no room for guessing about it.
Once more hear him (I Cor. 12: 13): "For by (the authority of) one Spirit are we all baptized (in water) into one body."
How could they be "baptized into Christ", or baptized into one body," if they were in Him before baptism, as you preach? It would be absolutely impossible.

PAUL'S COMPARISON.​Paul compares the change which the sinner makes in coming into the new life with Christ, to the death, burial and resurrection of Jesus. (See Rom. 6.)
The crucifying of the "old man," or "the body of sin," by the sinner leaving his sins, he likens unto the crucifying of Christ and his leaving this world by death.
The burial in baptism of the sinner dead to sin, he likens unto the burial of the dead body of Jesus in the earth
The coming up of the penitent believer from the watery grave of baptism, he likens unto the coming up of Jesus from the tomb.
And the new spiritual life (or pardon) of the sinner after his baptism, he compares to the spiritual life of Christ after his resurrection. 
And as Christ was not in the spiritual life until after he was resurrected from the earth, neither is the penitent believer in the spiritual life (or pardoned) until he is resurrected from the watery grave.
What can be plainer? It removes every doubt.
Our crucifying the sins in our flesh is typified in the crucifixion of Christ.
Our burial in the water by baptism is typified in Christ's burial in the earth.
Our resurrection from the watery grave is typified in his resurrection from the tomb.
And our new life in Christ is typified in his spiritual life with the Father.*
But, according to your preaching, as soon as the sinner crucifies "the body of sin," that moment he is quickened by the Spirit of God and resurrected into the new spiritual life, or pardoned. Then you
---------------
*With this comparison by Paul (and Col. 2: 12) of the burial of the penitent believer in baptism to the burial of Christ's body in the earth, is quite sufficient to show any seeker for the truth that sprinkling nor pouring could not be under any pretense whatever, considered baptism; therefore not worthy of further consideration. We might add, for the benefit of the reader, that it was first practiced in the second century after Christ, but did not come into general use until ten or twelve centuries later. Its sanction is of Catholic origin.
(5)
baptize him, or bury him. Or, according to your doctrine, the sinner must die to sin and be resurrected to a new life with Christ. Then you baptize or bury him. That is, you bury a resurrected man instead of a dead man, if your teaching be true. This would be nonsense in the extreme. Any one can see there is something wrong about such teaching
If you will be satisfied to believe and teach only the word of God, instead of trying to make the Bible doctrine agree with your church doctrines you will have no trouble to see that no man is in Christ unless he has been baptized into Christ."
All agree that no one can be saved out of Christ. And as there is no way given us to get into him "except to be baptized into Christ," then how could the unimmersed be saved?
If they have not "been baptized into Christ" they are still out of Christ, and therefore not saved, but only sadly deceived by "false teachers." Jesus told his apostles that the Holy Spirit would guide them into all truth (John 16. 13). The inspired teachers thus guided, never taught their converts to pray for the pardon of their sins (as you teach your converts,) but always "baptized them into Christ."
Notice the following conversions:
"Then they that gladly received his word were baptized" (Acts 2: 41).
"But when they believed Philip preaching the things concerning the kingdom of God, and the name of Jesus Christ they were baptized, "And he commanded the chariot to stand still, and they went down both into the water; both Philip and the eunuch; and he baptized him" Acts 8: 38).
"And many of the Corinthians, hearing, believed and were baptized" (Acts 18: 8; see also Acts 16: 15 and 19: 1-7).
The necessity of baptism is shown by being mentioned in each case. But not a word said about praying for a baptism of the Holy Ghost, or about seeking more, or about needing more faith, etc. as you tell your converts.
Dear Apollos, the fact is you have been deceived by "false prophets" or teachers of whom Jesus warned us to beware, and you in turn are deceiving others. It is a plain case of "blind leaders" leading the blind." And Jesus said, "both shall fall into the ditch" (Matt. 15: 14).
Please notice he does not say, they are "likely to fall into the ditch," but he says they "shall fall into the ditch."
Not only the "leader," but "both" the leader and the ones led. Neither does he say, if they are honest and think they are right, I will not let them "fall into the ditch," as you teach.
Dear Apollos, why not "preach the word" and "speak as the oracles (or word) of God" speak? What is the Bible for, if we do not follow its teaching? 

PETER'S COMPARISON.​There are only two kingdoms: Christ's kingdom and the devil's kingdom. We are in one or the other. On the line between these two kingdoms God has placed, as it were, the waters of baptism, just as the water lay between the old world, which was before the flood, and the new world, which was after the flood.
As the "eight souls" were taken from the old world into the new world, by the water, and were thus saved, so the alien sinner is taken
(6)
from the kingdom of Satan into the kingdom of Christ, by baptism and is thus saved. So Peter, understanding this, said: "Eight souls were saved by water, the like figure whereunto even baptism doth also now save us."
Of course, the water would not have saved the "eight souls" if they had not believed God and built the ark, neither will baptism save the sinner unless he also believes and repents of his sins before he is baptized
As "baptism doth also now save us." Then how can men be saved without baptism?
The Apostle Peter, "guided into all truth" by the Holy Spirit, said "baptism doth also now save us," and you have not believed what he said. But uninspired men say they are saved without baptism, and you believe them. Then does that not prove you have more faith in men than in God"?
And how can you claim to "preach the Bible and nothing else" if you set aside such plain teaching from the word of God and "teach for doctrines the commandments of men?
The Jews made similar claims and read what Jesus told them, in Mark 7: 1-13, and Matt. 15: ;-14.
The "eight souls" could not pass to the new world without the water. Neither can the sinner pass from the kingdom of Satan to the kingdom of God's dear Son, without water baptism. If he could, dear Apollos, it would not be "the like figure" of water saving "eight souls," but an "unlike figure," would it not?
Then is it not very plain that none have crossed the line from the kingdom of Satan into the kingdom of God's dear Son who have not "been baptized into Christ"?
Is not this why Jesus said "except (because there is no dry route) a man be born of water and of the Spirit he can not enter into the kingdom of God"? Will you contradict Jesus?
We know many people who have never "been baptized into Christ" HONESTLY BELIEVE THEY ARE SAVED. They mean well. But such people will learn, when too late, (if not before), that they have trusted in the doctrines of men instead of Jesus. For he says: Many will say to me in that day, Lord, Lord, have we not prophesied (or taught) in thy name? and in thy name have cast out devils? and in thy name done many wonderful works? And then will I profess unto them, I never knew you; depart from me, ye that work iniquity" (Matt. 7: 13-27).
Oh, how sad this will be! Dear Apollos, let us reject everything we can not prove by the word of God, lest we be among that number.
Let us hear what Jesus says and do it, and not something else. By so doing we shall "build on the rock." Ah, dear Apollos, if we would "beware of false prophets" (or teachers) we must "dig deep" and shovel aside "the sand" of the teaching of men until we get down to the solid "rock" of the word of God, and build on it.
Some people insult God, his Son, and Holy Spirit by calling this "baptism for the remission of sins," a "water salvation."
It is an insult to God because he is the author of it (John 1: 33) It is an insult to Jesus because he, our Lord and Master, was immersed (Mark 1: 9). And "is the servant greater than his Lord"? "He that saith he abideth in him ought himself also to walk even as he walked" (I John 2: 3-6). Did not Jesus walk through the waters of baptism? Did he not say, "Thus it (baptism) becometh
(7)
us (Jesus, you and me) to fulfill all righteousness"?
It is an insult to the Holy Spirit because he taught the apostles to preach "baptism for the remission of sins" (Acts 2: 38), and said "it saves us" (Peter 3: 21).
It is an insult to Jesus because he made it one of the conditions of pardon (Mark 16: 16), and he said no one could be saved without it (John 3: 5), and demonstrated to the world that nothing less would satisfy the divine authority, by refusing to pardon Saul until he was baptized by Ananias (Acts 9: 18).
Oh, how we should pity such people! For they, like the Jews, "reject the counsel of God against themselves, being not baptized of him" (Luke 7: 30) .
And we pity them because Jesus says, "He that believeth not shall be damned."
Oh, that men would fear God and honor him by loving obedience to his words!
Dear Apollos, we can see no reason why you should continue to preach as you have been preaching, unless you love the doctrines of your church more than you love Jesus.
But we hope you do not. For Paul says, "Though we (apostles) or an angel from heaven (and this shows that no change can be made by any one) preach any other gospel unto you than that we have preached unto you, let him be accursed" (Gal. 1: 6-9).
God will curse all who "pervert" or change in any way, the gospel of Christ. We must not teach more than we can find in the "oracles of God," neither must we teach less. (See Rev. 22: 18, 19.)
God knows how he wants us to serve him and he has told us in this Holy Word, which is our only guide. We must not listen to what men say, unless they speak as God's word speaks. We must abide "in the doctrine of Christ" as taught in his word. For John says (II John 9): "Whosoever transgresseth and abideth not in the doctrine of Christ, hath not God."
Would you want us to say these apostles did not tell the truth?
As you have taught so differently from the apostles, if we should believe you have God, and that you are saved, would it not prove that we did not believe the Bible?
Would it not prove we lacked faith in God, but had put our faith in men?
"God forbid; yea, let God be true, but every man a liar" (Rom. 3: 4).
We have no right to judge any man. But God has passed judgment upon the "false teacher," just as he has on the liar, the adulterer, the murderer, etc., and we have no more right to say the "false teacher" (although he is dressed "in sheep's clothing") will be saved. The same Bible that condems the murderer also condems the false teacher" or perverter.
Paul says, "preach the word." The word says you will be cursed for preaching what the apostles did not preach. This is the judgment of God, and not the judgment of Aquilla and Priscilla; therefore our duty to preach it and thus warn others.
And if we should say we did not know whether or not you would be saved, it would prove we did not believe the Bible.
So dangerous are "false teachers," that Paul stayed with the church at Ephesus three years and "ceased not to warn every one, night and day, with tears," against them, and then, when he left 
(8)
Timothy with them to "charge some that they teach no other doctrine." (See Acts 20: 25-32, and I Tim. 1: 3.)
We cannot be too careful about the doctrine we preach. For although Timothy had been taught by a faithful mother and grandmother, yet Paul writes him to "take heed unto thyself and unto thy doctrine continue in them, for in doing this thou shalt save thyself and them that hear thee" (I Tim. 4: 16.)
It seems almost superfluous to say more. But to remove every doubt and to strengthen your faith, we ask you to take a look at God's type or pictures of the divine plan of salvation, which he gave to Moses on Mount Sinai, and charged him to be sure, saith he, "That thou make all things according to the pattern showed thee in the mount" (Heb. 8: 5.)

THE TABERNACLE.​The Holy of Holies represented heaven where Jesus, our High Priest, has entered for us with his own blood. (See Heb. 9: 16-28.)
The Holy place typified the Church of Christ, where all his children are priests and kings unto God. 
The laver held the water in which the priest must wash, under penalty of death, before entering the holy place, and typifies our baptism. (See Heb. 10: 22.)
This shows the water is outside the Holy place, which typified the Church. 
Then, does not this show us, unmistakably, the washing (baptism) must be done before we can enter the holy place of Christ's body-the Church?
If a man is in the holy place or saved before you baptize him, as you teach, then would not the laver have to stand in the holy place, instead of outside, at the door? Can you not see that your teaching would necessitate a change in God's picture or type to fit your doctrine? 
But Jesus did not change God's picture or type, neither in preaching nor practice. Therefore Saul had to have Ananias to come and baptize him, and thus he washed before entering the "holy high place" of forgiveness, or Christ's kingdom. See how nicely it all fits God's picture and the teaching and practice of Jesus and his apostles?
With this type of the plan of salvation before us, is it not plain to be seen that you have not only "perverted" God's word, but that you have disarranged his type and taken the laver from before the door, and placed it in the holy place, as it were?
If God destroyed those priests who dared to defile the "holy place" by entering without first washing, what will he do with you, who according to your teaching, have entered without washing and have also removed the laver within the "holy place," and there washed?
Dear Apollos, would it not please God if you would forsake the doctrines of your church and obey his word, and preach it to others ?
Then, the question you must settle with yourself is, will you follow Jesus or men?
And we sincerely hope you will do as did the Alexandrian Apollos, and Saul. 
(9)
THE TWELVE RE-BAPTIZED.​But, dear Apollos, please do not allow "false teachers" to deceive you again, by telling you that you have already been "baptized into Christ."
"And it came to pass that, while Apollos was at Corinth, Paul having passed through the upper coasts, came to Ephesus; and finding certain disciples, he said unto them, Have ye received the Holy Ghost since ye believed? And they said unto him, We have not so much as heard whether there be any Holy Ghost. And he said unto them, Unto what, then, were you baptized? And they said, Unto John's baptism."
"Then said Paul, John verily baptized with the baptism of repentance, saying unto the people that they should believe on him which should come after him; that is, on Christ Jesus.
"When they heard this, they were baptized in the name of the Lord Jesus."
"And when Paul had laid his hands upon them the Holy Ghost came on them; and they spake with tongues, and prophesied."
"And all the men were about twelve" (Acts 19. 1-7)
These were baptized, honestly believing that they were doing God's will, just as you honestly thought you were doing God's will when you were immersed.
But why did they have to be baptized again?
Because they believed that their baptism was to prepare them for the coming Savior, when they should have understood that the Savior had already come and that they were to be "baptized into Christ."
Not because of their insincerity nor of their lack of honest purpose, that their baptism was not right, but because they lacked the proper understanding of its purpose. But, when Paul had instructed them properly, they "were baptized into Christ," or "in the name of the Lord Jesus."
They were buried by baptism each time. Their first baptism was invalid because they had the wrong instruction and understanding of its purpose. The second baptism was all right, because Paul had taught them the true purpose and design of baptism.
God requires that we serve him understandingly and willingly. (Proof: see Matt. 13: 15,23, Luke 14: 28-33, and Matt. 7: 21-27.)
When you were baptized you thought your sins had been forgiven and you were saved without baptism. But you had been deceived by "false teachers." Therefore, like the twelve at Ephesus, had received the wrong teaching. And like them, you need to be "baptized in the name of the Lord Jesus," or "baptized into Christ," understandingly, as they were.
If this be not the lesson we are to learn from the twelve being baptized, what is it?
When the twelve learned that they had not properly understood the purpose of baptism when first baptized, they did not try to argue like many people do, that God would accept their first baptism because their hearts and intentions were good, but they willingly, gladly, and unhesitatingly corrected the mistake they had unconsciously been led into by wrong teaching. And, dear Apollos, if it was their duty to do so, we can see no reason why it would not be our duty also. Can you? Then, why not be sure you are right with God?
(10)
If their honest purpose did not make their baptism right before God, how will yours?
Acquilla and Priscilla.

A HEART-TO-HEART TALK.​Jesus says: "Narrow is the way which leadeth unto life, and few there be that find it." If only a "few" find the "narrow way," how can we expect to have much company if we are Christians. But, dear reader, we are anxious that you be one of the "few." And you may be, if you will be true to him and walk by his word and reject all doctrines of men
Thousands upon thousands of good men and women are going down to the grave unprepared to meet God, because they have not heard and obeyed the words of Jesus and his apostles, but have only "the doctrine and commandments of men."
Dear reader, are you very sure you are not among this number? Are you sure you are not teaching anything Jesus and his apostles did not teach? And are sure you are not failing to teach and practice all they taught? What they taught and practiced is told us in the New Testament. Paul says, "Preach the word" (II Tim. 4: 2); and Peter says, "If any man speak, let him speak as the oracles (or word) of God" (I Peter 4: 11).
When the word says, "baptism doth also now save us," how can we speak as God's word speaks, and say men are saved before they are baptized?
Think of it! How can we?
When the "oracles of God" teach we are "baptized into Christ," how can we "preach the word" and say men get into Christ without baptism? Think of it.
When the word says, "We are buried with him by baptism" (Rom. 6: 4), do we preach the word" if we teach that baptism can be obeyed by having a few drops of water sprinkled or poured on the head? Just think of it, please.
Addressing Christians, Paul said: "Because ye are sons. God hath sent forth the spirit of his Son into your hearts, crying, Abba, Father" (Gal. 4: 6). Then how can we claim to be "preaching the word" when we teach that God sends his spirit into the hearts of alien sinners to make them sons? Does it not look like some one had lost their intellect?
Paul said, "there is one faith" (or doctrine) and "one body" (or church). Then do we "speak as the oracles of God" when we say there are many churches and many faiths or doctrines? 
As Christ built only one church, and as there is only "one faith," as Paul declares, how could there be any choice of churches to join, or how could there be any choice of faith to believe, if we follow Jesus ?
Dear reader, this may seem to you like strange doctrine, But is it not the Bible teaching?
Therefore, we "beseech you by the name of our Lord Jesus Christ" to accept no man's teaching (not even Aquilla and Priscilla's unless it agrees with the teaching and practice of the apostles, as given to us in the word of God.
"Beware of false prophets (or teachers) which come to you in sheep's clothing," said Jesus. Yes, if they would come in goat's clothing we would not be so apt to be deceived; but when they come in "sheep's clothing," or having the appearance of true, genuine
(11)
Christian gentlemen, they frequently deceive their hearers.
But it is our duty to prove all teaching by the word of God, and to reject every doctrine not taught in the word, it matters not how good the teacher may look.
Paul says, if he be even an angel from heaven he will be cursed. (See Gal 1: 6-10).
Dear reader, this is the plain teaching of the word of God. But do you really believe it, or are you believing what men say about these things? Are you "preaching the word" about these things, or are you a religious coward? (See Ezekiel 2: 7, 8; 3: 17-19).
If all would obey his word, then all would be Christians, and all Christians speaking as the word of God speaks, and nothing else, would all speak the "same thing," and all speaking the "same thing," would all be called by the same name, and all speaking the "same thing," and all called by the same name, would bring all Christians together and make them "one," the thing for which Jesus prayed. (John 17: 20-23.)
Dear reader, will you help answer Christ's prayer? Will you?
We pray you in Christ's stead "be ye reconciled to God," obey his word, "preach the word," and thus abide in his love (John 15: 10) while you live, and he will go with you "through the valley of the shadow of death," and give you an abundant entrance into his everlasting kingdom, at God's right hand, where there will be joy forevermore, if you will love him.
'Tis a point I've longed to know
Oft it causes anxious thought:
Do I love the Lord or no?
Am I his or am I not?
​"This is love, that we walk after his commandments'' (II John 6)
"He that saith, I know him, and keepeth not his commandments, is a liar and the truth is not in him." Do you believe this? 
"But who so keepeth his word, in him verily is the love of God perfected: hereby know we that we are in him" (II John 2: 4, 5).
Therefore, dear reader, we "commend you to God and to the word of his grace, which is able to build you up, and to give you an inheritance among all them which are sanctified" (Acts 20: 32).
Aquilla and Priscilla.

This tract when read don't lay aside, 
But pass it on your friend to guide 
From doctrines false on every hand, 
And help him for the truth to stand.

PLEASE LOAN THIS TRACT TO YOUR NEIGHBOR.​


----------



## Mrs Backlasher

Loco Motion,

What a LENGTHY tract! I tried to read all of it, but I just couldn't do it. My eyes didn't hold out.

It is my understanding that the folks who had received only John's baptism had not yet heard of the crucifixion, burial and resurrection of Jesus. John preached about the one who would come after him (Jesus). After the atoning sacrifice of Jesus, people needed to hear about his death, burial and resurrection, believe in him, and be baptized. They needed to know the complete revelation of God in his son Jesus in order to be saved. Until then, they did not know that their Messiah had come.

Let me just say that if baptism was the *key* element to the salvation of our souls, we would preach baptism instead of the atoning blood of Jesus. My purpose in starting this thread was to lead people to Jesus. It is my prayer that in finding Jesus and accepting him, people will be led to worship in their neighborhood church where the Bible is preached and taught. It also is my prayer that in receiving the Word of God through preaching and teaching, people will be led to obey Jesus in the matter of baptism. (Faith comes by hearing, and hearing by the word of God.)

*Nowhere* in this thread have I encouraged folks NOT to be baptized.


----------



## atcfisherman

Mrs Backlasher said:


> Loco Motion,
> 
> What a LENGTHY tract! I tried to read all of it, but I just couldn't do it. My eyes didn't hold out.
> 
> It is my understanding that the folks who had received only John's baptism had not yet heard of the crucifixion, burial and resurrection of Jesus. John preached about the one who would come after him (Jesus). After the atoning sacrifice of Jesus, people needed to hear about his death, burial and resurrection, believe in him, and be baptized. They needed to know the complete revelation of God in his son Jesus in order to be saved. Until then, they did not know that their Messiah had come.
> 
> Let me just say that if baptism was the *key* element to the salvation of our souls, we would preach baptism instead of the atoning blood of Jesus. My purpose in starting this thread was to lead people to Jesus. It is my prayer that in finding Jesus and accepting him, people will be led to worship in their neighborhood church where the Bible is preached and taught. It also is my prayer that in receiving the Word of God through preaching and teaching, people will be led to obey Jesus in the matter of baptism. (Faith comes by hearing, and hearing by the word of God.)
> 
> *Nowhere* in this thread have I encouraged folks NOT to be baptized.


Good points!!!


----------



## Loco Motion

Mrs Backlasher said:


> Loco Motion,
> 
> What a LENGTHY tract! I tried to read all of it, but I just couldn't do it. My eyes didn't hold out.
> 
> It is my understanding that the folks who had received only John's baptism had not yet heard of the crucifixion, burial and resurrection of Jesus. John preached about the one who would come after him (Jesus). After the atoning sacrifice of Jesus, people needed to hear about his death, burial and resurrection, believe in him, and be baptized. They needed to know the complete revelation of God in his son Jesus in order to be saved. Until then, they did not know that their Messiah had come.
> 
> Let me just say that if baptism was the *key* element to the salvation of our souls, we would preach baptism instead of the atoning blood of Jesus. My purpose in starting this thread was to lead people to Jesus. It is my prayer that in finding Jesus and accepting him, people will be led to worship in their neighborhood church where the Bible is preached and taught. It also is my prayer that in receiving the Word of God through preaching and teaching, people will be led to obey Jesus in the matter of baptism. (Faith comes by hearing, and hearing by the word of God.)
> 
> *Nowhere* in this thread have I encouraged folks NOT to be baptized.


No, you did not discourage baptism. My point was that it is a necessary act in order to be washed by the blood of the lamb. To understand the action and the the results of baptism is essential, otherwise, all of the scriptures quoted in the tract don't stand when the action of baptism is used for the remission of our sins. Just as when Peter said, repent and be baptized for ?. for the remission of sins. If we let Jesus into our heart and follow all else, yet we do not follow through on baptism and for some reason die, are we not still dead in or sins if they have not been washed away in baptism?

My poing was the nessecity of baptism for salvation. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## atcfisherman

Then what about the thief on the cross? He wasn't baptisied yet Christ said he would be with HIM in paradise that day? I'm not question you, just wondering about this thief.


----------



## Loco Motion

atcfisherman said:


> Then what about the thief on the cross? He wasn't baptisied yet Christ said he would be with HIM in paradise that day? I'm not question you, just wondering about this thief.


Baptism for remission of sins was not given to us until after Jesus's death. Christ blood had not yet been spilled until his death, therefore, baptism prior was not putting us into contact with the blood of the Lamb and was not for remission of sins.


----------



## atcfisherman

So, then you are saying that to be saved requires *JESUS + baptism and that Jesus can't save you alone? *Which in turns means my uncle whom was in the hospital for a month before he died and whom accepted Christ while there, didn't get saved b/c we didn't baptism him b/c we couldn't due to his condition? If true, then we need to tell everyone who goes into the hospital that if you physically can be baptised that you can't be saved at all once you reach that point? Just wondering, nothing more.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher

Loco Motion,

You have quite amply stated your beliefs about baptism. There are differing opinions, which also have been stated. Can we *please* drop the debate? People are not argued into the Kingdom of God. God is able to communicate his desires to those who are seeking him. My purpose in this thread is to encourage people to seek him.

Thanks,
Mrs. B


----------



## Livininlogs

Amen Mrs. B


----------



## Loco Motion

Mrs Backlasher said:


> Loco Motion,
> 
> You have quite amply stated your beliefs about baptism. There are differing opinions, which also have been stated. Can we *please* drop the debate? People are not argued into the Kingdom of God. God is able to communicate his desires to those who are seeking him. My purpose in this thread is to encourage people to seek him.
> 
> Thanks,
> Mrs. B


That is fine Mrs. Backlasher. Not arguing, just my two cents that differ from yours. You start a thread with your belief and then ask that it be stopped when someone takes issue with it. If we are to be good stewards of his word, then we should correct those things we know to be in error. God's word is very specific on the necessity of baptism for salvation. It would be a horrible thing to teach a person 2/3's of what God tells us are his requirements about being saved, and not offer the whole council of God on a matter. Not my rules, the Lord's

With that said, I will get off of your thread of "How can I become a Christian". You know, there are specific requirements for being a mammal. Hair, live birth, feed milk, just like there ares specific laws layed out in the bible about Christians and salvation. Remember the Lord tells us, there are ways that seem right unto a man, but they lead to death.

TO atcfisherman. If you want to PM me, I will be happy to speak with you on the subject. We all need the truth, and if someone can show me a different thought on baptism in the scriptures, I will be happy to change my beliefs.


----------



## Mike B Fishin

*Amen*



Mrs Backlasher said:


> Loco Motion,
> 
> ........ People are not argued into the Kingdom of God.............
> 
> Mrs. B


Amen, Mrs. B
God made it simple, others make it complicated.


----------



## Freshwaterman

Those are inspiring thought of you guys that is a very good reads for Christians...

_________________
From Busby SEO Test


----------



## sweenyite

I used to hide my faith, but no more. Real men praise Jesus! Those who won't are more afraid of what men think...."If you are ashamed of me before men, I will be ashamed of you before the Father..."


----------



## Livininlogs

Just remember it don't matter if you are sprinkled or dunked if you have not accepted Jesus as your Savior all you are is wet


----------



## Sonnysmarine

sweenyite said:


> I used to hide my faith, but no more. Real men praise Jesus! Those who won't are more afraid of what men think...."If you are ashamed of me before men, I will be ashamed of you before the Father..."


 True,, I give thanks to him for all I have all the time, and because of him is why I have the work I do have.


----------



## atcfisherman

sweenyite said:


> I used to hide my faith, but no more. Real men praise Jesus! Those who won't are more afraid of what men think...."If you are ashamed of me before men, I will be ashamed of you before the Father..."


I agree! I used to be afraid if guys would think I was a sissy or something like that. But, when I realized that he saved a terrible sinner like me, I must not be silent. I will praise him no matter where I am not.

I wish I could not fail him so many time and ask for forgiveness so often. But, it is just a testament of HIS saving grace and love and mercy for me.


----------



## smokey newman

Awsome,, and so very true...


----------



## Waistdeep

*Awesome Post*

This is such a great thread I am not sure I am worthy of replying. As a Primitive Baptist our belief is that we are pre determined for our destiny and anything we do for forgiveness or righteousness is preordained because God already knew it since it was his Will to do it. We fulfill our destiny and our actions are already determined. As Christians our challenges are so great that we must remember that which we have in common is greater than that which we thinks differentiates us. God Bless Us One and All.


----------



## Chief of Sinners

*Amen to Mrs. Blackshear*

This is a great thread. When we add to the gospel, such as Jesus and Baptism you are saying that Jesus is not sufficient. Yes, Baptism is a commandment but it is the baptism of the spirit that saves. This comes when you accept Jesus Christ as your personal savior, who paid the price for your sin so that you can spend eternity in heaven. Just wanted to add my two cents. I look forward to meeting all of you who know Christ. For those that don't, I Pray that you repent and accept the free gift that Christ paid for on the Cross. Thanks again for starting this thread.


----------



## Two Headed Dog

*Quit being Superficial an worship the Lord*

I can't explain it any easier. God Bless.


----------



## fishnhero

*read the Bible*

Don't forget to READ THE BIBLE. I've been a christian most of my life, but for many years I didn't understand the importance of reading the Bible. When you live w/o the Scripture, you're gambling with your life and other lifes. Know by reading it for yourself. It's not hard to read the Bible.
We start off as baby christians. I pray I don't stay that way.
Read the Bible
Worship the Lord
Read the Bible 
Worship the Lord

Great thread


----------



## SargentfishR

Amen Backlasher.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II

I think through the baptism discussion this way...I would think as followers of Christ we agree God is love and He is also just. If I go to a church service or even a 2cooler is talking with me and sharing Christ with me. We talk and and at that time I ask the Lord to forgive me and to come into my life as my Lord and Savior. Because of John 3:16, Rom 10:9, Eph 2:8 I am saved and will spend eternity with God in Heaven. So after we pray the 2cooler tells me to get involved with a good church and to ask the pastor you want to be baptised. Good deal. We leave the coffee shop or church and Biily Bob in his F-250 pulling a 36' Contender takes me out that night. Because of the versus listed and because God is just I will be in Heaven.


----------



## fishnhero

*It takes 2mins*

All you have to do is get on the internet, look up passages online, and get the answer. I use biblegateway.com and can search for any word or topic in the Bible and can read it in any version.
On another note there was a pastor or priest in south america that didn't want anymore missionaries to come preach. This was because one missionary group brought revival with them, but didn't help organize the way to follow Christ (study groups, woship groups, church). They didn't tell them what they needed to do after they were saved. So the devil steps in and is ticked off about all these baby christians. The baby christians aren't filled with the Word and don't have anything to lean on. So most of them started back living like they were before. 
The reason I'm typing this is Baptism is very important, but reading the word will tell you that and so much much more. So read the Bible and you will know the answers to your argument about baptism.


----------



## rvd

In Christ alone .....great post


----------



## Baycat

I just lost my wife to Bone Cancer after a 9 1/2 year fight. If I did not have God's love and support I could not make it through the grief and pain that I feel. I am still asking "why" and when I get to heaven I will find out why he took my soul mate and my best fishing buddy.

Baycat


----------



## atcfisherman

Baycat said:


> I just lost my wife to Bone Cancer after a 9 1/2 year fight. If I did not have God's love and support I could not make it through the grief and pain that I feel. I am still asking "why" and when I get to heaven I will find out why he took my soul mate and my best fishing buddy.
> 
> Baycat


*I am so sorry for your loss. I can't imagine loosing my wife who is my best friend and soul mate. I don't have the answers other than to say I know who has the answer and that is God. Often His ways are not our ways and I often ponder why God allows things to happen. After my questing and not finding the answer, all I can do is trust Him who is the Creator of all things and just have faith.

My brother, you are in my prayers. *


----------



## JUSTPASSINGTHROUGH

Amen, Thank you for sharing and your inspiration!!!!


----------



## Mrs Backlasher

Baycat said:


> I just lost my wife to Bone Cancer after a 9 1/2 year fight. If I did not have God's love and support I could not make it through the grief and pain that I feel. I am still asking "why" and when I get to heaven I will find out why he took my soul mate and my best fishing buddy.
> 
> Baycat


I hurt with you for your loss. Please know that God doesn't scold us for our hard questions to him. He doesn't scold us when we are confused or angry 
toward him. He also isn't obligated to answer our questions. Sometimes he does, and sometimes he doesn't. But he will calm us and comfort us, as I'm sure you've discovered. Thank you for sharing.

Lord God,

In the name of Jesus, I thank you for Baycat's testimony to your loving support. Pour out your blessings on him, continue to be the answer to the questions in his life. Day by day, bring him joy in remembering his wife and the love they had. Renew his spirit and give him your peace.

In the name of Jesus my Savior I pray. Amen.


----------



## jim1d

*What about the thief on the cross??*

_*


atcfisherman said:



Then what about the thief on the cross? He wasn't baptisied yet Christ said he would be with HIM in paradise that day? I'm not question you, just wondering about this thief.

Click to expand...

*_This is an oft heard query regarding salvation. "What about the thief?" Consider these points.

1. Jesus forgave many people while He was alive. He told many folks they were cleansed of their sins while He was alive. The thief on the cross was pardoned by Jesus, while Jesus was "alive." If we wait for that form of pardon, we will end up missing the salvation offered through God's scheme of redemption.
2. Jesus lived in the "Mosaic Age." In other words, He was Jew, who lived under the Law of Moses," meaning He lived a perfect, sinless life, breaking not one of the decrees or laws set forth by God through Moses. Hence, He was the perfect sacrifice for all sins.
3. Jesus' death burial & resurrection proved up hundreds of prophesies concerning a coming "King of the Jews." The Jews had Him but they refused to recognize that He was the Chosen One of God. With His death, the Mosiac Age ended. (Thank goodness! Like God, I hate the smell of burning goats, bulls & et al!)
4. "The Christian Age" was ushered in with the birth of *"the"* church in Acts 2. The story appears beginning in Acts 1. *ACTS 2:38 IS A KEY VERSE!* A careful study of the New Testament will disclose that there is NO OTHER WAY for a Christian to receive the gift of the Holy Spirit, the Comforter, without a proper death, burial & resurrection of their own. In other words, *a baptism, which in the language of the day meant, "A plunging under"* of an object or person. In a Christian's case, not a prayer, not a sprinkling, not a pouring, but a water burial; a "plunging under." It is at this point that God adds us to "the" church. It is at this point that the obedient recieve a "gift." (Check for your self & see what that "gift" is. It is also a, "token, a seal, a guarantee," of things to come!) 
5. Another comment, "John's baptism" was a baptism of repentance; this is what Jesus taught also while He walked in a three year long active ministry that lead to His murder.
6. Number LAST - - I'm making myself stop since it looks like I am a man of too many words - to some of the readers - some of whom are well meaning men & women, lovers of God & Jesus, some who were taught error, some who may have taken too many things out the Bible, learning things that were out of context from Bible truth or possibly they have added or taken away too many things of their own to what the Bible has or has not not said about what you must do to be saved.

One of these things is the so called "sinner's prayer." Don't be reliant on that process for your soul's eternal salvation. These well meaning people will not be able to point out a Book, chapter & verse that says, _"Pray this (some form of prayer) & you'll be saved."_ *A prayer that guarantees salvation cannot be found anywhere in the New Testament!*

*Read the Book. Seek wise council, not the well meaning council of those who might possess a goodness that is not good, or a righteousness that is not right. *Make your own informed decisions concerning your soul's salvation, after all, it's your soul you are thinking about first.

Consider also,* IF SOME THESE WELL MEANING FOLKS ARE TEACHING BIBLICAL ERRORS, IF THEY ARE WRONG IN THEIR THINKING- - - -NO MATTER HOW GOOD THEIR INTENTIONS - - ETERNITY WILL BE A "HELL" OF A LONG TIME FOR YOU TO BE JUDGED WRONG - - ABOUT YOUR OWN SOUL'S SALVATION!*

LET'S GO FISHING! WHETHER YOU ARE fishing FOR MEN OR for FISH, WHAT COUNTS THE MOST IS HOW MANY CASTS YOU ARE WILLING TO MAKE!

*"Heaven Rules!" Daniel 4:26*

jim1d


----------



## sliverking79

Thanks to jesus that he love us john 3:16. If we know the true the true will set us free.I was one lost now im found john 8:36 he set me free. THANKS YOU JESUS


----------



## atcfisherman

jim1d said:


> This is an oft heard query regarding salvation. "What about the thief?" Consider these points.
> 
> 1. Jesus forgave many people while He was alive. He told many folks they were cleansed of their sins while He was alive. The thief on the cross was pardoned by Jesus, while Jesus was "alive." If we wait for that form of pardon, we will end up missing the salvation offered through God's scheme of redemption.
> 2. Jesus lived in the "Mosaic Age." In other words, He was Jew, who lived under the Law of Moses," meaning He lived a perfect, sinless life, breaking not one of the decrees or laws set forth by God through Moses. Hence, He was the perfect sacrifice for all sins.
> 3. Jesus' death burial & resurrection proved up hundreds of prophesies concerning a coming "King of the Jews." The Jews had Him but they refused to recognize that He was the Chosen One of God. With His death, the Mosiac Age ended. (Thank goodness! Like God, I hate the smell of burning goats, bulls & et al!)
> 4. "The Christian Age" was ushered in with the birth of *"the"* church in Acts 2. The story appears beginning in Acts 1. *ACTS 2:38 IS A KEY VERSE!* A careful study of the New Testament will disclose that there is NO OTHER WAY for a Christian to receive the gift of the Holy Spirit, the Comforter, without a proper death, burial & resurrection of their own. In other words, *a baptism, which in the language of the day meant, "A plunging under"* of an object or person. In a Christian's case, not a prayer, not a sprinkling, not a pouring, but a water burial; a "plunging under." It is at this point that God adds us to "the" church. It is at this point that the obedient recieve a "gift." (Check for your self & see what that "gift" is. It is also a, "token, a seal, a guarantee," of things to come!)
> 5. Another comment, "John's baptism" was a baptism of repentance; this is what Jesus taught also while He walked in a three year long active ministry that lead to His murder.
> 6. Number LAST - - I'm making myself stop since it looks like I am a man of too many words - to some of the readers - some of whom are well meaning men & women, lovers of God & Jesus, some who were taught error, some who may have taken too many things out the Bible, learning things that were out of context from Bible truth or possibly they have added or taken away too many things of their own to what the Bible has or has not not said about what you must do to be saved.
> 
> One of these things is the so called "sinner's prayer." Don't be reliant on that process for your soul's eternal salvation. These well meaning people will not be able to point out a Book, chapter & verse that says, _"Pray this (some form of prayer) & you'll be saved."_ *A prayer that guarantees salvation cannot be found anywhere in the New Testament!*
> 
> *Read the Book. Seek wise council, not the well meaning council of those who might possess a goodness that is not good, or a righteousness that is not right. *Make your own informed decisions concerning your soul's salvation, after all, it's your soul you are thinking about first.
> 
> Consider also,* IF SOME THESE WELL MEANING FOLKS ARE TEACHING BIBLICAL ERRORS, IF THEY ARE WRONG IN THEIR THINKING- - - -NO MATTER HOW GOOD THEIR INTENTIONS - - ETERNITY WILL BE A "HELL" OF A LONG TIME FOR YOU TO BE JUDGED WRONG - - ABOUT YOUR OWN SOUL'S SALVATION!*
> 
> LET'S GO FISHING! WHETHER YOU ARE fishing FOR MEN OR for FISH, WHAT COUNTS THE MOST IS HOW MANY CASTS YOU ARE WILLING TO MAKE!
> 
> *"Heaven Rules!" Daniel 4:26*
> 
> jim1d


Ah yes, a church of christ believer. Well brother, I know that I am a child of God and I am saved beyond what any man can judge. I have studied the scriptures and too often people won't look at the entire bible as the truth. They want to single out scriptures that they like that fits their personal belief.

As for me, no church or man made belief system can suffice, but only the LOVE and GRACE and MERCY and FORGIVENESS that only comes from JESUS CHRIST. My soul is in His hands and I am sold out for Him who granted me eternal life when I deserved eternal damnation. I walk & talk with Him every day and He Is My Rock & Shield.

I used to be aggressive too about others not being in the "same church" as I was. Then the Holy Spirit spoke to me and showed me that it isn't for me to judge, but only for me to be obedient to follow Christ all the days of my life. As for "the church", no specific denomination has been traced exactly back to that day when Christ walked with the disciples. I have studied for years various manuscripts and "the Church" is THE BODY OF CHRIST.

It is JESUS CHRIST + nothing else we can do. Now we must be obedient to Him, but there is nothing that we can do to earn our salvation. If one say we must do something else, then they are adding to the equation and making it Jesus Christ + something else = salvation. That is not what the entire bible teaches. It clearly teaches JESUS CHRIST + NOTHING ELSE = SALVATION.


----------



## Seeker

My God, I want to give myself to you. Give me the courage to do this. My spirit within me sighs after you and only you. Strengthen my will. Take me. If I don't have the strength to give you everything, then draw me by the sweetness of your love. Lord, who do I belong to, if not to you? What a horror to belong to myself and to my passions! Help me to find all of my happiness in YOU, for there is no happiness outside of you. 
Lord God, why am I afraid to break out of my chains? Do the things in this world mean more to me than you? Am I afraid to give myself to you? What a mistake! It is not even I who would give myself to you, but YOU dear GOD who would give yourself to me... Take my heart. 
What a joy it is to be with YOU,to be quiet so that I might hear YOUR voice! Feed me and teach me out of your depths. Oh God, you only make me love you. Why should I fear to give YOU everything and draw even closer to you my lord. To be left to the world is more frightening than this. Your mercy can overcome any obstacle. I am unworthy of you, but I can become a miracle of your grace. Thank you for the salvation you have given me in Jesus precious holy name, Amen.

It feels so good to know there is hope.


----------



## FishinCowboy

jim1d said:


> This is an oft heard query regarding salvation. "What about the thief?" Consider these points.
> 
> 1. Jesus forgave many people while He was alive. He told many folks they were cleansed of their sins while He was alive. The thief on the cross was pardoned by Jesus, while Jesus was "alive." If we wait for that form of pardon, we will end up missing the salvation offered through God's scheme of redemption.
> 2. Jesus lived in the "Mosaic Age." In other words, He was Jew, who lived under the Law of Moses," meaning He lived a perfect, sinless life, breaking not one of the decrees or laws set forth by God through Moses. Hence, He was the perfect sacrifice for all sins.
> 3. Jesus' death burial & resurrection proved up hundreds of prophesies concerning a coming "King of the Jews." The Jews had Him but they refused to recognize that He was the Chosen One of God. With His death, the Mosiac Age ended. (Thank goodness! Like God, I hate the smell of burning goats, bulls & et al!)
> 4. "The Christian Age" was ushered in with the birth of *"the"* church in Acts 2. The story appears beginning in Acts 1. *ACTS 2:38 IS A KEY VERSE!* A careful study of the New Testament will disclose that there is NO OTHER WAY for a Christian to receive the gift of the Holy Spirit, the Comforter, without a proper death, burial & resurrection of their own. In other words, *a baptism, which in the language of the day meant, "A plunging under"* of an object or person. In a Christian's case, not a prayer, not a sprinkling, not a pouring, but a water burial; a "plunging under." It is at this point that God adds us to "the" church. It is at this point that the obedient recieve a "gift." (Check for your self & see what that "gift" is. It is also a, "token, a seal, a guarantee," of things to come!)
> 5. Another comment, "John's baptism" was a baptism of repentance; this is what Jesus taught also while He walked in a three year long active ministry that lead to His murder.
> 6. Number LAST - - I'm making myself stop since it looks like I am a man of too many words - to some of the readers - some of whom are well meaning men & women, lovers of God & Jesus, some who were taught error, some who may have taken too many things out the Bible, learning things that were out of context from Bible truth or possibly they have added or taken away too many things of their own to what the Bible has or has not not said about what you must do to be saved.
> 
> One of these things is the so called "sinner's prayer." Don't be reliant on that process for your soul's eternal salvation. These well meaning people will not be able to point out a Book, chapter & verse that says, _"Pray this (some form of prayer) & you'll be saved."_ *A prayer that guarantees salvation cannot be found anywhere in the New Testament!*
> 
> *Read the Book. Seek wise council, not the well meaning council of those who might possess a goodness that is not good, or a righteousness that is not right. *Make your own informed decisions concerning your soul's salvation, after all, it's your soul you are thinking about first.
> 
> Consider also,* IF SOME THESE WELL MEANING FOLKS ARE TEACHING BIBLICAL ERRORS, IF THEY ARE WRONG IN THEIR THINKING- - - -NO MATTER HOW GOOD THEIR INTENTIONS - - ETERNITY WILL BE A "HELL" OF A LONG TIME FOR YOU TO BE JUDGED WRONG - - ABOUT YOUR OWN SOUL'S SALVATION!*
> 
> LET'S GO FISHING! WHETHER YOU ARE fishing FOR MEN OR for FISH, WHAT COUNTS THE MOST IS HOW MANY CASTS YOU ARE WILLING TO MAKE!
> 
> *"Heaven Rules!" Daniel 4:26*
> 
> jim1d


Jim,
I am a member of the Church of Christ,,,, and while I believe, I also believe you need to be told.

You are whittling on God's end of the stick.

Blessed and highly favored
Fishincowboy


----------



## atcfisherman

FishinCowboy said:


> Jim,
> I am a member of the Church of Christ,,,, and while I believe, I also believe you need to be told.
> 
> You are whittling on God's end of the stick.
> 
> Blessed and highly favored
> Fishincowboy


I too am a member of the body of Christ's church!!!


----------



## 2 b or not to b

Believing in Christ is only one step. Actions and words speak louder. Jesus told his followers to go out and teach others. Follow his example. Exercise faith. Those are all ACTIONS. In order to be a christian, you have to DO these things. Sitting back saying I beleive is no where near enough. God does not want any to fall to destruction. He wants all to come to the accurate knowledge and repent and follow Jesus' footsteps to the best of our sinful ability. Will eternal life for all be in heaven? If this is what you beleive, you better reread Psalms 37:10,11,29.


----------



## atcfisherman

2 b or not to b said:


> Believing in Christ is only one step. Actions and words speak louder. Jesus told his followers to go out and teach others. Follow his example. Exercise faith. Those are all ACTIONS. In order to be a christian, you have to DO these things. Sitting back saying I beleive is no where near enough. God does not want any to fall to destruction. He wants all to come to the accurate knowledge and repent and follow Jesus' footsteps to the best of our sinful ability. Will eternal life for all be in heaven? If this is what you beleive, you better reread Psalms 37:10,11,29.


Was this directed to me? Confused?????


----------



## VEFE

Read and STUDY the book of Acts. All christians of the early and only church that
Christ establish were added to the CHURCH the same way, through baptism. Baptism put you in contact with the blood of CHRIST(Which washes away your sins)
They heard Peter preach the gospel. they believed, repented, confessed christ and were baptized the same day for remission of sin. It's important that you search the
scriptures and let it be your only guide to salvation.


----------



## atcfisherman

Actually, christians need to study the entire bible and take it as a whole, don't just pick and pull scriptures out to match ones choice beliefs.


----------



## Garagedoorguy

"As for me and my house we will serve the lord" Joshua


----------



## bubbas kenner

Here is seven easy steps 
1. we are all sinners
2. we are all condemned
3. we can't do anything about it
4. Jesus died on the cross for our sins
5. repent and put complete faith in Jesus
6. saved to serve, and tell others about how to get to heaven
7. then on to heaven when we die
This is an illustration from our pastor. Each one is backed by the Bible


----------



## Fish&Chips

atcfisherman said:


> As for me, no church or man made belief system can suffice, but only the LOVE and GRACE and MERCY and FORGIVENESS that only comes from JESUS CHRIST. My soul is in His hands and I am sold out for Him who granted me eternal life when I deserved eternal damnation. I walk & talk with Him every day and He Is My Rock & Shield.
> 
> I used to be aggressive too about others not being in the "same church" as I was. Then the Holy Spirit spoke to me and showed me that it isn't for me to judge, but only for me to be obedient to follow Christ all the days of my life. As for "the church", no specific denomination has been traced exactly back to that day when Christ walked with the disciples. I have studied for years various manuscripts and "the Church" is THE BODY OF CHRIST.
> 
> It is JESUS CHRIST + nothing else we can do. Now we must be obedient to Him, but there is nothing that we can do to earn our salvation. If one say we must do something else, then they are adding to the equation and making it Jesus Christ + something else = salvation. That is not what the entire bible teaches. It clearly teaches JESUS CHRIST + NOTHING ELSE = SALVATION.


Well said.....Amen.


----------



## Myanmar_Shave

Whether or not you think that water baptism is required, why on earth would you NOT want to be baptized by full immersion, as was our Lord? If I wasn't already, I think that I would for "insurance".


----------



## atcfisherman

Myanmar_Shave said:


> Whether or not you think that water baptism is required, why on earth would you NOT want to be baptized by full immersion, as was our Lord? If I wasn't already, I think that I would for "insurance".


I'm not sure if anyone ever said they didn't want to get batpized. However, some think that water baptism saved them and will pull a few verses out of the bible to justify that. Others understand that Christ can only save and that water baptism is the obedience act showing the change Christ made.

It isn't Jesus + baptism = salvation.

It is Jesus is all for salvation =

I have been baptized after I was saved and it was as Jesus' baptism was, full emersion.


----------



## ftubb

I believe that every step in my life (good or bad) God has been there guiding me along. I haven't always choosen the right path but I have learned from my mistakes and try and never make the same mistake twice. With this being said when I pray I thank God for all of the good and bad things that have happened in my life because I am just as greatful for the bad things as I am the good. I even thank him for my future endeavors as well regardless of what the outcome will be. All of lifes journeys are a stepping stone to being closer to God. You just have to listen.


----------



## Hurricane77551

Amen fttub!!

Jeremiah 29:11

"For I know the plans I have for you," declares The Lord, "Plans to prosper you and not to harm you, plans to give you hope and a future."


----------



## glenbo

You're right, trout250. It is hard accepting the idea of being a sinner. We've all seen and heard people who say that they'll get to Heaven because they've lived a good life, they're good people, they love animals and treat everyone well. That's a long way from knowing we live a life of sin and have to ask for salvation.


----------



## atcfisherman

glenbo said:


> You're right, trout250. It is hard accepting the idea of being a sinner. We've all seen and heard people who say that they'll get to Heaven because they've lived a good life, they're good people, they love animals and treat everyone well. That's a long way from knowing we live a life of sin and have to ask for salvation.


You are so right!!! So many people have this belief that being good gets one to heaven. We as Christians should strive to do "good" because of what Christ did for us, not to get us to heaven. I've seen it several times at funerals where proper say about the dead person that "they are in a better place" or "they are fishing that big lake in the sky.". Yet looking back at that persons life there was not evidence of salvation, but that they were a good person.

Anyway, good point glenbo


----------



## Melon




----------



## BigBuck

*Salvation*

I see a lot of people saying what needs to happen, but I do not see any scripture quoted after the "all I need" is.... posts. 
All you need is an obediant faith. A faith that leads to obediance. Obey what? All that Jesus and his Apostles taught. 
Like Mark 16:15-16 Also see Acts 2:38 even 1 Peter 3:21 Even Acts 19:3, where men were baptized for the wrong reason and Paul wanted them re-baptized for the right reason, Remission of sins. 
How about confession? See Romans 10:9, 10?
How about belief? John 11:25 
Either the bible is the authority or it is not. Please read EVERYTHING the book says on a subject, and then act on those commandments. 
Not anything man says. 
A prayer never saved anyone.

BB


----------



## atcfisherman

BigBuck said:


> I see a lot of people saying what needs to happen, but I do not see any scripture quoted after the "all I need" is.... posts.
> All you need is an obediant faith. A faith that leads to obediance. Obey what? All that Jesus and his Apostles taught.
> Like Mark 16:15-16 Also see Acts 2:38 even 1 Peter 3:21 Even Acts 19:3, where men were baptized for the wrong reason and Paul wanted them re-baptized for the right reason, Remission of sins.
> How about confession? See Romans 10:9, 10?
> How about belief? John 11:25
> Either the bible is the authority or it is not. Please read EVERYTHING the book says on a subject, and then act on those commandments.
> Not anything man says.
> A prayer never saved anyone.
> 
> BB


Another "modern day Pharisee". Baptism doesn't save. Only Jesus saves. But some believe that "Jesus + baptism" or "Jesus + works" saves. What is sad is there is a group that only focuses on the book of Acts and refuses to focuse on the entire bible from the first letter in Genesis to the last letter in Revelation.

When I stand before God, it will be Jesus that saves me. I would be crazy to think I should tell God that "I was baptized so I'm saved!".

"For by grace are you saved through faith; and that not of yourselves: it is the gift of God, less anyone should boast.". Ephesians 2:8


----------



## BigBuck

*Baptism*

I am no expert, but I thought the Pharisees were adding their own rules to God's law. I just quoted scripture. Which one is not true? 
Saved through Jesus? Absolutely, Solamente-Acts 4:12
Saved by Grace? You Bet! Eph: 2:8
Saved by works? Not at all. Romans 2:28
Need works? Yep. James 2:20

As I said ealier, follow All of the teachings, otherwise, as Jesus said:In vain do they worship me, teaching as doctrine the precepts of men. -Matthew 15:9
We must study to know God's will for us.

BB


----------



## busaro

Accept Christ as your savior and into your heart and you'll be a (CHRIST)ian to the one and only who counts


----------



## bigt

*Baptism a requirement?*

*From Gotquestions.org*​

*Question: "Is baptism necessary for salvation? What is baptismal regeneration?"*​
*Answer: *Baptismal regeneration is the belief that a person must be baptized in order to be saved. It is our contention that baptism is an important step of obedience for a Christian, but we adamantly reject baptism as being required for salvation. We strongly believe that each and every Christian should be water baptized by immersion. Baptism illustrates a believerâ€™s identification with Christâ€™s death, burial, and resurrection. Romans 6:3-4 declares, â€œOr don't you know that all of us who were baptized into Christ Jesus were baptized into His death? We were therefore buried with him through baptism into death in order that, just as Christ was raised from the dead through the glory of the Father, we too may live a new life.â€ The action of being immersed in the water illustrates dying and being buried with Christ. The action of coming out of the water pictures Christâ€™s resurrection.​

Requiring anything in addition to faith in Jesus Christ for salvation is a works-based salvation. To add anything to the gospel is to say that Jesus' death on the cross was not sufficient to purchase our salvation. To say we must be baptized in order to be saved is to say we must add our own good works and obedience to Christ's death in order to make it sufficient for salvation. Jesus' death alone paid for our sins (Romans 5:8; 2 Corinthians 5:21). Jesus' payment for our sins is appropriated to our â€œaccountâ€ by faith alone (John 3:16; Acts 16:31; Ephesians 2:8-9). Therefore, baptism is an important step of obedience after salvation but cannot be a requirement for salvation.​
Yes, there are some verses that seem to indicate baptism as a necessary requirement for salvation. However, since the Bible so clearly tells us that salvation is received by faith alone (John 3:16; Ephesians 2:8-9; Titus 3:5), there must be a different interpretation of those verses. Scripture does not contradict Scripture. In Bible times, a person who converted from one religion to another was often baptized to identify conversion. Baptism was the means of making a decision public. Those who refused to be baptized were saying they did not truly believe. So, in the minds of the apostles and early disciples, the idea of an un-baptized believer was unheard of. When a person claimed to believe in Christ, yet was ashamed to proclaim his faith in public, it indicated that he did not have true faith.​
If baptism is necessary for salvation, why would Paul have said, â€œI am thankful that I did not baptize any of you except Crispus and Gaiusâ€ (1 Corinthians 1:14)? Why would he have said, â€œFor Christ did not send me to baptize, but to preach the gospelâ€"not with words of human wisdom, lest the cross of Christ be emptied of its powerâ€ (1 Corinthians 1:17)? Granted, in this passage Paul is arguing against the divisions that plagued the Corinthian church. However, how could Paul possibly say, â€œI am thankful that I did not baptizeâ€¦â€ or â€œFor Christ did not send me to baptizeâ€¦â€ if baptism were necessary for salvation? If baptism is necessary for salvation, Paul would literally be saying, â€œI am thankful that you were not savedâ€¦â€ and â€œFor Christ did not send me to saveâ€¦â€ That would be an unbelievably ridiculous statement for Paul to make. Further, when Paul gives a detailed outline of what he considers the gospel (1 Corinthians 15:1-8), why does he neglect to mention baptism? If baptism is a requirement for salvation, how could any presentation of the gospel lack a mention of baptism?​
*Does Acts 2:38 teach that baptism is necessary for salvation?*​
*Does Mark 16:16 teach that baptism is necessary for salvation?*​
*Does 1 Peter 3:21 teach that baptism is necessary for salvation?*​
*Does John 3:5 teach that baptism is necessary for salvation?*​
*Does Acts 22:16 teach that baptism is necessary for salvation?*​
*Does Galatians 3:27 teach that baptism is necessary for salvation?*​
Baptismal regeneration is not a biblical concept. Baptism does not save from sin but from a bad conscience. In 1 Peter 3:21, Peter clearly taught that baptism was not a ceremonial act of physical purification, but the pledge of a good conscience toward God. Baptism is the symbol of what has already occurred in the heart and life of one who has trusted Christ as Savior (Romans 6:3-5; Galatians 3:27; Colossians 2:12). Baptism is an important step of obedience that every Christian should take. Baptism cannot be a requirement for salvation. To make it such is an attack on the sufficiency of the death and resurrection of Jesus Christ.​
*Recommended Resources: *Logos Bible Software and Believer's Baptism: Sign of the New Covenant in Christ by Schriener and Wright.​
Available translations: EspaÃ±ol, Indonesia, Arabic, PortuguÃªs, Japanese, Nederlands, Italiano, Russian, Polski, Bulgarian, FranÃ§ais, Sinhala, Simp-Chinese, Trad-Chinese, Magyar, RomÃ¢nÄƒ, Deutsch, SlovenÄina, Srpski, Hrvatski, Cesky, TÃ¼rkÃ§e, Greek, Bosanski, Ukrainian, Melayu, LatvieÅ¡u​
_While he is not the author of every article on GotQuestions.org, for citation purposes, you may reference our CEO, S. Michael Houdmann._​
​

Read more: http://www.gotquestions.org/baptism-salvation.html#ixzz2VbXdTRl8​​


----------



## FIDO

I think it's great for 2coolfishing to have a section just for God! Pretty Awesome!

Do the believers of 2cool ever get together for fellowship?


----------



## Fish&Chips

FIDO said:


> I think it's great for 2coolfishing to have a section just for God! Pretty Awesome!
> 
> Do the believers of 2cool ever get together for fellowship?


Hello FIDO & welcome to Food for the soul. I don't think the 2cool Christians have ever gotten together for a fellowship. The idea has come up before, but that's about it.


----------



## TrueblueTexican

*Making it too complicated*

Call upon the NAME of the Lord and you shall be saved - the HOLY Spirit then fills you, you can THEN understand Gods word through study and faith

Jesus said" If you do not stand before men to profess this faith, I will not stand before God to present you to my father"

"Whoever acknowledges me before men, I will also acknowledge him before my Father in heaven."

Whether it be dunked in a pond , creek or bathtub, Baptisim is purely symbolic, yet adheres to Matthew 10-32, you aren't saved except by calling on God and believing in his Son, then with the AID of the Holy Spirit walking the walk -

It would follow you would want that symbolic bath to certify/ profess before witnesses you are now a new creation - It is like a marriage ring, you promise at that point to love, honor, and obey Gods commands -


----------



## Privateer

How can you become a Christian? I think we are all born Christians...we earn our way out of it...not into it...


----------



## atcfisherman

Privateer said:


> How can you become a Christian? I think we are all born Christians...we earn our way out of it...not into it...


We are born Christians about as much as me standing in a garage makes me a certified mechanic. The bible actually says we are born sinners and we need a savior. Salvation is a gift from God to mankind through his sone Jesus Christ. This give of unmerited favor of grace through faith is what is required.

Salvation is not something we can earn. It is not an achievement. It is actually a relationship with the creator through this awesome grace that is provided by Jesus Christ. Jesus said in Matthew chapter 7 "depart from me for I never knew you." That means a relationship. If he had said, "department from me for I never knew about you," then that is just head knowledge. But to say "I never KNEW YOU" implies knowing someone beyond just knowing who they are. It is knowing them as a friend.


----------



## Doubless

*re: the essentiality of baptism*

Having read this entire thread, I have to add my thoughts, based on what the Bible tells me:

If we look to the Old Testament and the cleansing of Naaman the leper in II Kings 5, I have to ask myself this:

Why did Naaman's faith require action?, and Was not the Old Testament given to us as an example? "For the things written aforetime were written for our learning, that we through patience and comfort of the scriptures might have hope" Rom. 15:4

If the Ethiopian eunuch was saved as soon as he confessed his belief, why did not the Sprit whisk Philip away until_ after_ he had baptized the eunuch. Was it not that the eunuch's faith required action? "And when they were come up out of the water the Sprit of the Lord caught a way Philip that the eunuch saw him no more; and he went on his way rejoicing." Acts 8:39

If baptism is not necessary for salvation, then why was Saul told in Acts 9:6 "Arise and go into the city, and it shall be told the what thou _must_ do." After all, Saul had already confessed his belief when he stated "Lord, what wilt thou have me to do?" (also Acts 9:6)

Does this scripture bother you, as it does me: "Thou believest that there is one God; thou doest well. The devils also believe, and tremble." James 2:19 Doesn't that scripture in itself tell me that belief is not enough?

And as has already been pointed out, I Peter 3:20-21 states "...wherein few, that is, eight souls were saved _by water_. The like figure whereunto even baptism doth also now save us; not the cleansing of the filth of the flesh but the answer of a clear conscience unto God."

Christ's great commission in Matthew 28:19 states "Go ye therefore and teach all nations, _baptizing them_ in the name of the Father, and of the Son, and of he Holy Ghost;" If it were not a requirement, why did Christ command it.

And as the great apostle Paul stated "Now I beseech you, brethren, by the name of our Lord Jesus Christ, that ye all speak the same thing, and that there be no divisions among you; but that ye be perfectly joined together in the same mind and in the same judgment." I Cor 1:10

Amen, brother Paul... amen.


----------



## atcfisherman

Does Baptism Save You? A Biblical Analysis
by JACK WELLMAN on SEPTEMBER 8, 2011 Â· 38 COMMENTS Â· Print Â· Email

What is the purpose of baptism? What does baptism symbolize? Does baptism save you?

What Is The Purpose of Baptism? 

Shortly after I was saved I was baptized. I was baptized with the understanding of making a public testimonial of my profession of faith in Jesus Christ. The key was that I was saved before I was baptized. Baptism serves a purpose in the church and for Christians. We are told to be baptized after we are saved by placing our faith in Christ.

If I were to put it in my own words I would say that it is an outward expression of an inward profession of our faith in Jesus to save. When we are submerged into the water it symbolizes our death, when we are under the water it pictures our burial, and after we come up out of the water this symbolizes our new life; being resurrected in Christ to eternal life. The ordinance of baptism did not save me, the water did not save me, the symbols did not save me; it was when I placed my faith in Jesus Christ that saved me.

Baptism does not make you a believer but it shows you that you are a believer. It does not save a believer; it shows the believer has been saved. It is often done in the presence of family members, in front of the church a person is or has joined, and reflects an inward expression of an outward faith.

Many of the Old Testament patriarchs and matriarchs were never baptized yet we know that they will be in the kingdom of heaven. Men and women like Abraham, Moses, Ruth, Deborah, Aaron, David, Elijah, and so many others. Even the thief on the cross was saved by his profession of belief in Jesus Christ as the Messiah and there was no chance of his coming down from the cross to be baptized. The point is that a person can be saved even outside of a church home although this is no reason not to be part of the Body of Christ (the church) as the author of Hebrews says in chapter 10:25, â€œAnd let us not neglect our meeting together, as some people do, but encourage one another, especially now that the day of his return is drawing near.â€

What Does Baptism Symbolize? 

Baptism is a clear, public symbolic picture of the new life that we have in Christ. We are not sinless of course after we are saved but we have died to sin and die to ourselves and have been raised with Him to new life. This is precisely what Paul says in Romans 6:1-4, â€œWhat shall we say, then? Shall we go on sinning so that grace may increase? By no means! We are those who have died to sin; how can we live in it any longer? Or donâ€™t you know that all of us who were baptized into Christ Jesus were baptized into his death? We were therefore buried with him through baptism into death in order that, just as Christ was raised from the dead through the glory of the Father, we too may live a new life.â€ Second Corinthians 5:17 says, â€œTherefore, if anyone is in Christ, he is a new creation. The old has passed away; behold, the new has come.â€

Baptism is also symbolic of our identity with one another in the church. We are united with other brothers and sister who are already in the faith-family of God thus we are identified with Christ and with the Body of Christ, the church. The Greek word used for baptism (baptisma) is a noun and literally means â€œto submergeâ€ or to be completely submerged which differs from being sprinkled. When Jesus was baptized it was said that â€œwhen He had came up out of the waterâ€ which explains why John was called â€œJohn the Baptistâ€œ. It was not referring to his denomination but to his method and if baptizing completely under the water was wrong, Jesus could have corrected John but He did not.

Does Baptism Save You?

First of all let us find out what the Bible says about what saves a sinner. A personal opinion or idea will not do here. We must fully trust in what the Word of God says because it is without error. Humans are fully capable of making mistakes so when we find out what saves from the Bible itself, it is God speaking to us and we know it is right. So what does the Bible actually say about what saves a sinner? Let God speak to us from His inerrant Word.

The jailer asks the question that we are asking here in Acts 16:30-31:

â€œSirs, what must I do to be saved?â€ They replied, â€œBelieve in the Lord Jesus, and you will be savedâ€”you and your household.â€

Acts 4:12 â€œSalvation is found in no one else, for there is no other name under heaven given to mankind by which we must be saved.â€

Romans 10:9 -13 â€œIf you declare with your mouth, â€œJesus is Lord,â€ and believe in your heart that God raised him from the dead, you will be saved. For it is with your heart that you believe and are justified, and it is with your mouth that you profess your faith and are saved. As Scripture says, â€œAnyone who believes in him will never be put to shame.â€ For there is no difference between Jew and Gentileâ€”the same Lord is Lord of all and richly blesses all who call on him, for, â€œEveryone who calls on the name of the Lord will be saved.â€

Romans 1:16 â€œFor I am not ashamed of the gospel, for it is the power of God for salvation to everyone who believes, to the Jew first and also to the Greek.â€

Ephesians 1:13-14 â€œIn him you also, when you heard the word of truth, the gospel of your salvation, and believed in him, were sealed with the promised Holy Spirit, who is the guarantee of our inheritance until we acquire possession of it, to the praise of his glory.â€

Acts 13:38-39 â€œLet it be known to you therefore, brothers, that through this man forgiveness of sins is proclaimed to you, and by him everyone who believes is freed from everything from which you could not be freed by the Law of Moses.â€

John 3:16-17 â€œFor God so loved the world, that he gave his only Son, that whoever believes in him should not perish but have eternal life. For God did not send his Son into the world to condemn the world, but in order that the world might be saved through him.â€

Not one of these Scriptures has adjacent verses that talk anything about adding to the saving work of believing in Jesus. No mention is made of baptism in these verses and nothing is said like â€œbut you must also be baptizedâ€. It is not believing plus baptism, believing plus church membership, believing plus (fill in the blank). No, it is when you believe in Jesus Christ that saves you. Anything that adds to this belief is works and to suggest that being baptized is necessary to being saved is tantamount to saying that Jesus perfect life, sacrifice, death, and resurrection was not enough: I must add baptism to it to complete the saving work of Christ.

I have had the amazing experience of leading our church elderâ€™s father-in-law to Christ on his death bed. This gentleman had heard the gospel and knew about Christ but had never expressed his belief in Jesusâ€™ atoning work on the cross. He was so weak that he could not get out of bed. He was extremely near death. When I shared the message of the gospel with this man in his â€œdeath bedâ€ he finally expressed his belief in Jesus Christ and placed his trust in Him. I asked him if he believed that Jesus was born of a virgin, if he lived a sinless life, if he died on Calvary for our sins, if we was raised again in the resurrectionâ€¦.and this man say â€œYes! I do believeâ€. He had tears in his eyes because I think he knew we was going to die soon. I believe with all my heart that this man came to saving faith while lying in his bed. He had no chance of ever being baptized. He could not even muster enough strength to get up out of bed to be baptized or join a church. He could not add one work to his faith except his belief in Christ. Less than two days later this man did die. No one can tell me that I will not see him in the kingdom of heaven or that since he was not baptized he was not saved.

The â€œdeath bedâ€ conversion of that dying man was one of the most awesome experiences of my entire life. I cried like a baby. So did the churchâ€™s elder and his wife which was the manâ€™s daughter. I have done similar things to others in nursing homes or assisted living care centers where people were near death or in their last days. They could not take the stress or strain of getting into or out of a tank, tub, or pool to be baptized, yet they still believed in Jesus Christ and placed their trust and faith in Him as their Savior.

Let me say that the word â€œbelieveâ€ means to fully trust in, to completely rely upon, to absolutely lean on, and place all a persons faith in. When they say they believe in Jesus it means that they believe that He was born of a virgin, that He lived a perfect life, that He gave His life on Calvary as a ransom for us, that He died and was resurrected on the third day, and that He will come again for us. If any of these things are not believed, then there is no true faith. To believe in Jesus Christ also means that we obey Him. As the old church hymn says, we â€œtrust and obey, for there is no other way.â€ Even the devil and his demons believe but the do not obey nor do they place their trust in Him.


----------



## Privateer

atcfisherman said:


> We are born Christians about as much as me standing in a garage makes me a certified mechanic. The bible actually says we are born sinners and we need a savior. Salvation is a gift from God to mankind through his sone Jesus Christ. This give of unmerited favor of grace through faith is what is required.
> 
> Salvation is not something we can earn. It is not an achievement. It is actually a relationship with the creator through this awesome grace that is provided by Jesus Christ. Jesus said in Matthew chapter 7 "depart from me for I never knew you." That means a relationship. If he had said, "department from me for I never knew about you," then that is just head knowledge. But to say "I never KNEW YOU" implies knowing someone beyond just knowing who they are. It is knowing them as a friend.


Nope... I was born loving everything and everyone(Christian)... happy to be here and be alive...people like you wore me down and made me wary and worry...I'm just fine thank you. I love Jehovah...talk to him every day...


----------



## Privateer

Just remember this....existence is a "by-invitation-only" party...we are all here because we've been invited by Jehovah to join him in his plan...his gift to us is the gift of life...our gift to him is what we do with it...choose wisely.


----------



## atcfisherman

Privateer said:


> Nope... I was born loving everything and everyone(Christian)... happy to be here and be alive...people like you wore me down and made me wary and worry...I'm just fine thank you. I love Jehovah...talk to him every day...


How have I worn you down? I could say the same thing about some of your replies. It's sad when so called christians attack other christians. Please explain!


----------



## ericarn1980

I only became a Christian a year ago. I grew up in a catholic home and knew ABOUT Jesus but I never felt his presence or his love until I visited a church where the pastor actually preaches from the Bible and I was saved! I am growing Christian and have that hunger for the Word that everyone talks about ! Glory be to God!


----------



## Privateer

Jesus tore up the old testament...made it sound mean and intolerant...made it irrelevant...and last but not least...tweaked the Jewish clergy's nose to no end... it got him killed. Seems like saying what you feel to be right instead of what you've been taught to think is right is not favored by the establishment...


----------



## sargentmajor

Romans 10...9:10


----------



## atcfisherman

Privateer said:


> Jesus tore up the old testament...made it sound mean and intolerant...made it irrelevant...and last but not least...tweaked the Jewish clergy's nose to no end... it got him killed. Seems like saying what you feel to be right instead of what you've been taught to think is right is not favored by the establishment...


You are just making jibber jabber. If your bold enough, please explain your attacks on me.

BTW, I know I'm saved by the Grace that God provided through Jesus Christ. Not sure why you like attacking people.


----------



## Privateer

I would never attack a man of God....or his faith. I am in a battle with anything that is extra-divine. I will fight by word or sword... but I'd rather fight by act and presence. If you think that my words are hurtful and seem to be directed at you...I love you, and the fact that you love my father...Fighting on Jesus' flank is a thankless--- charge the machine-gun type of fight...but I find great satisfaction in it...


----------



## Privateer

One last thought...we in America like to think that when we vote...we are performing a God given sacred duty...especially to those that died to give us that right so they would not have died in vain...well, I vote every day for Jehovah's will and wish for humanity, and for his son Jesus... and that *his* sacrifice will not have been in vain.


----------



## KeeperTX

ericarn1980 said:


> I only became a Christian a year ago. I grew up in a catholic home and knew ABOUT Jesus but I never felt his presence or his love until I visited a church where the pastor actually preaches from the Bible and I was saved! I am growing Christian and have that hunger for the Word that everyone talks about ! Glory be to God!


This is what happens when the Spirit of God lives inside you. He will guide you into all truth and your eyes will be opened. Stay close to Jesus, ericarn.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

I think this is good advise,

Luke 10:25-37

There was a scholar of the law who stood up to test Jesus and said,
â€œTeacher, what must I do to inherit eternal life?â€
Jesus said to him, â€œWhat is written in the law?
How do you read it?â€
He said in reply,
â€œYou shall love the Lord, your God,
with all your heart,
with all your being,
with all your strength,
and with all your mind,
and your neighbor as yourself.â€
He replied to him, â€œYou have answered correctly;
do this and you will live.â€

But because he wished to justify himself, he said to Jesus, 
â€œAnd who is my neighbor?â€
Jesus replied, 
â€œA man fell victim to robbers
as he went down from Jerusalem to Jericho.
They stripped and beat him and went off leaving him half-dead.
A priest happened to be going down that road,
but when he saw him, he passed by on the opposite side.
Likewise a Levite came to the place,
and when he saw him, he passed by on the opposite side.
But a Samaritan traveler who came upon him
was moved with compassion at the sight.
He approached the victim,
poured oil and wine over his wounds and bandaged them.
Then he lifted him up on his own animal,
took him to an inn, and cared for him.
The next day he took out two silver coins
and gave them to the innkeeper with the instruction,
â€˜Take care of him.
If you spend more than what I have given you,
I shall repay you on my way back.â€™
Which of these three, in your opinion,
was neighbor to the robbersâ€™ victim?â€
He answered, â€œThe one who treated him with mercy.â€
Jesus said to him, â€œGo and do likewise.â€


----------



## KeeperTX

DA REEL DADDY said:


> I think this is good advise,
> 
> Luke 10:25-37
> 
> There was a scholar of the law who stood up to test Jesus and said,
> â€œTeacher, what must I do to inherit eternal life?â€
> Jesus said to him, â€œWhat is written in the law?
> How do you read it?â€
> He said in reply,
> â€œYou shall love the Lord, your God,
> with all your heart,
> with all your being,
> with all your strength,
> and with all your mind,
> and your neighbor as yourself.â€
> He replied to him, â€œYou have answered correctly;
> do this and you will live.â€
> 
> But because he wished to justify himself, he said to Jesus,
> â€œAnd who is my neighbor?â€
> Jesus replied,
> â€œA man fell victim to robbers
> as he went down from Jerusalem to Jericho.
> They stripped and beat him and went off leaving him half-dead.
> A priest happened to be going down that road,
> but when he saw him, he passed by on the opposite side.
> Likewise a Levite came to the place,
> and when he saw him, he passed by on the opposite side.
> But a Samaritan traveler who came upon him
> was moved with compassion at the sight.
> He approached the victim,
> poured oil and wine over his wounds and bandaged them.
> Then he lifted him up on his own animal,
> took him to an inn, and cared for him.
> The next day he took out two silver coins
> and gave them to the innkeeper with the instruction,
> â€˜Take care of him.
> If you spend more than what I have given you,
> I shall repay you on my way back.â€™
> Which of these three, in your opinion,
> was neighbor to the robbersâ€™ victim?â€
> He answered, â€œThe one who treated him with mercy.â€
> Jesus said to him, â€œGo and do likewise.â€


I agree. It's not about appearing religious on the outside and yet not actually reflecting God's love. It's about a relationship with Jesus Christ. The bible says that many have the appearance of being holy but yet on the inside are like dead bones.


----------



## sea hunt 202

I have been graced in ways that are more than lucky. Coming from a very lower income family with no hopes of ever owning my own home much less than having a rental property. We give 20% to Charity every month even in the bad months-


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

sea hunt 202 said:


> I have been graced in ways that are more than lucky. Coming from a very lower income family with no hopes of ever owning my own home much less than having a rental property. We give 20% to Charity every month even in the bad months-


That is great like Jesus' message here.

_Luke 12:13-21

Someone in the crowd said to Jesus,
â€œTeacher, tell my brother to share the inheritance with me.â€
He replied to him,
â€œFriend, who appointed me as your judge and arbitrator?â€
Then he said to the crowd,
â€œTake care to guard against all greed,
for though one may be rich,
oneâ€™s life does not consist of possessions.â€

Then he told them a parable.
â€œThere was a rich man whose land produced a bountiful harvest.
He asked himself, â€˜What shall I do,
for I do not have space to store my harvest?â€™
And he said, â€˜This is what I shall do:
I shall tear down my barns and build larger ones.
There I shall store all my grain and other goods
and I shall say to myself, â€œNow as for you,
you have so many good things stored up for many years,
rest, eat, drink, be merry!â€â€™
But God said to him,
â€˜You fool, this night your life will be demanded of you;
and the things you have prepared, to whom will they belong?â€™
Thus will it be for the one who stores up treasure for himself
but is not rich in what matters to God.â€_


----------



## KeeperTX

*What if?*



sea hunt 202 said:


> I have been graced in ways that are more than lucky. Coming from a very lower income family with no hopes of ever owning my own home much less than having a rental property. We give 20% to Charity every month even in the bad months-


Congrats and glory to God. One question though. What if one day you lost it all? Would you still love God with everything in you? Would you still live your life for him?


----------



## KeeperTX

How can I become a Christian?

By simply realizing that you are a sinner in need of a savior, which will cause you to cry out to God for his saving grace.


----------



## larar1

Amen, Mrs B.


----------



## macrobis

Once we accept Christ and live by his goodness, I believe that we are already a Christian. It's no longer about religions but it has become our personal relationship with Christ.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

macrobis said:


> Once we accept Christ and live by his goodness, I believe that we are already a Christian. It's no longer about religions but it has become our personal relationship with Christ.


Thank you.


----------



## Alling

The Bible is the word of God written down over thousands of years. Reading the Bible helps you understand God's character and how he works. It gives you insight into his plan for your life and provides a guide to live by. Click Here


----------

